# 190 Visa December 2015 applicants



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

I have applied for Visa yesterday..  All other details in my signature..

Date of Visa Application as per acknowledgement - 02 December 2015

All December applicants...please gather here


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

Anyone else???


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

subscribing


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> subscribing


Can you please share your timeline or update your signature?


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Visa lodged today


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

any one else lodging Visa???


----------



## m.elbermawy (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi Mates,

I need your help with my case.

I have applied my EOI on 30/10/2015 with 60 pts for 189 visa and 65 pts for 189.
I am an electrical engineer (233311)
yesterday i got invitation from NSW but i am little bit worried :confused2:

I want to clarify if this invitation will block or freeze my EOI because i was expecting to be selected withing January under 189 visa.

Please help me on what to do now??
Thanks...


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

m.elbermawy said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have lodged eoi under same eoi of 189... If yes., if ur application approved by nsw.. Then it will be blocked 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

Anyone???


----------



## Jay05 (Nov 4, 2015)

m.elbermawy said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> I need your help with my case.
> 
> ...


Im pretty sure that it wont freeze your EOI unless you accept the state invitation. Im guessing so because I received an invite from Govt. of Western Australia and I didnt even meet the state criteria mentioned by them. For state nomination, I was supposed to apply through the link they had sent and then they would shortlist people for state nomination. 
Even if someone met the state criteria and applied for state nomination, it is not necessary that he/she would get the state nomination. I hope it helps a little.

You may check if NSW govt has some different rules in place.


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

*Hi*

Hi, 190 December guys,

I applied on 03/12/15.


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

Subscribing to this thread since I will also lodge my 190 NSW visa very soon


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

Just lodged my 190 NSW visa today 

Hope to get grant soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## cpau (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi guys. Count me in. I submitted EOI on 5 Dec with 70+5pts Accountant general. Hope we all get invited this month. Keep the faith.


----------



## cpau (Jun 22, 2015)

Oh sorry guys. I have posted to the wrong forum. 



cpau said:


> Hi guys. Count me in. I submitted EOI on 5 Dec with 70+5pts Accountant general. Hope we all get invited this month. Keep the faith.


----------



## cannothear (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi guys, 

i have submitted my NSW visa 190 EOI on 30 Sept. Any idea how long i have to wait? 

190 (NSW) | ANZCO: 233913
EOI-190 (NSW) 55+5 pts: 30 Sept 2015 
NSW Invite: 
NSW Nomination Application: 
NSW Approval: 
190 Visa Applied: 
Medicals:


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

December 190 applicants....Please join in and share your timelines..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shivily said:


> December 190 applicants....Please join in and share your timelines..


Good luck guys))


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

:juggle:

Hi 190 December Lodged Guys,,,

1) How many days will take average now a days to contact CO after lodge visa?

2) How many days will they take holidays for CHRISTMAS ? (May be 15/12/2015-04/01/2016)?

3) What do you think guys??

BEST OF LUCK ALL OF YOU!!!


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

subcribing too


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ven343 said:


> :juggle: Hi 190 December Lodged Guys,,, 1) How many days will take average now a days to contact CO after lodge visa? 2) How many days will they take holidays for CHRISTMAS ? (May be 15/12/2015-04/01/2016)? 3) What do you think guys?? BEST OF LUCK ALL OF YOU!!!


1) 4-6 weeks, but sone get quicker - sone longer i am waiting around 60 days w/o CO assigned. 

2) 25, 28, 29 and the 1st.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Hello guys.. Any CO allocation for dec 190 applicants


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## lyricz (Oct 6, 2015)

190 (NSW) | ANZCO: 221213 External Auditor
EOI-189 65 pts: 29/09/1990
EOI-190 (NSW) 65+5 pts: 17/11/2015 
NSW Invite: 26/11/2015 
NSW Nomination Application: 27/11/2015
NSW Approval: 01/12/2015
190 Visa Lodged: 03/12/2015
Form 80 & 1221 uploaded
Medicals submitted
PCC Uploaded 12/12/2015
Visa Grant: ??


----------



## lyricz (Oct 6, 2015)

lyricz said:


> 190 (NSW) | ANZCO: 221213 External Auditor
> EOI-189 65 pts: 29/09/1990
> EOI-190 (NSW) 65+5 pts: 17/11/2015
> NSW Invite: 26/11/2015
> ...



Hi everyone,
My ImmiAccount status is currently "*application received*". 
Is "Assessment in Progress" the next expecting stage if there is no CO contacting for further information? 
Is it possible for the status jump to "*finalised*" straight away ? 

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

lyricz said:


> Hi everyone, My ImmiAccount status is currently "application received". Is "Assessment in Progress" the next expecting stage if there is no CO contacting for further information? Is it possible for the status jump to "finalised" straight away ? Thanks



Yes.


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

:juggle:
Hi, mine mobile no is *<SNIP>
*
and co is not yet assigned till now.

best of luck..

*Please don't put personal information like phone numbers or email addresses in your posts - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## amandeep2208 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi All,

I submitted my ACS on 14th November and got the positive reply from them on 24th Nov 2015.
Submitted my EOI on 2nd December and got the Invitation to apply for NSW on 11th December.
Submitted the docs and NSW fee on same day i.e. 11th Dec 2015. NSW website says they takes 12 weeks time to process and send approval.
What is the practical average time do they take to send the approval? and I saw couple of people who have done their PCC and Medical before their invite or approval, how is that possible?
Would appreciate your help.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

amandeep2208 said:


> Hi All, I submitted my ACS on 14th November and got the positive reply from them on 24th Nov 2015. Submitted my EOI on 2nd December and got the Invitation to apply for NSW on 11th December. Submitted the docs and NSW fee on same day i.e. 11th Dec 2015. NSW website says they takes 12 weeks time to process and send approval. What is the practical average time do they take to send the approval? and I saw couple of people who have done their PCC and Medical before their invite or approval, how is that possible? Would appreciate your help. Thanks


2-6 weeks. 

Medicals can be done by generating hapid. 

Pcc depends on a country.


----------



## lyricz (Oct 6, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Yes.


Thanks !! So yes would be for my second question?


----------



## lyricz (Oct 6, 2015)

lyricz said:


> Thanks !! So yes would be for my second question?


OMG I just got my grant email.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

lyricz said:


> OMG I just got my grant email.



Congts... Ur timeline please?????


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## amandeep2208 (Jul 2, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> 2-6 weeks.
> 
> Medicals can be done by generating hapid.
> 
> Pcc depends on a country.


thanks for prompt reply


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

lyricz said:


> OMG I just got my grant email.


CONGOS!!! lyricz...

share ur signature

...


----------



## sandeep3004 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I am new here - I just submitted my 190 application for NSW yesterday with 70 points. Based on the recent trend how long would I need to wait before I get an invite.

Onshore Candidate
Skill - General Accountant
Points Breakdown
Age - 30
Education - 15
Eng - 20
SS - 5

Thanks in advance


----------



## titusingh (Dec 15, 2015)

lyricz said:


> OMG I just got my grant email.



You are so lucky. Within an hour from your first post on this forum, you got the grant Just wow
But i am skeptical


----------



## titusingh (Dec 15, 2015)

Ok. So my time line is
Spouse Ielts: 30 august 2015. 5 each module
My Ielts : 12 September 2015. 7 each module
Assessment lodged: 24 October 2015
Positive assessment: 6 November 2015
EOI SUBMITTED: 6 NOV 2015
SA sponsorship applied: 6 nov 2015
Sponsorship granted: 26 nov 2015
ITA granted : 26 nov 2015
Visa lodged : 27 nov 2015
All docs and PCC uploaded: 27 nov 2015
Form 80 and 1221 uploaded : 4 Dec 2015
Medicals finalised : 7 dec 2015
CO allocated : ? 
Visa grant: ?


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

FYI, I just got contacted by CO from Brisbane asking me for Form 80, PCC and Medical. 
Well, except for Form 80, I already have set things in motion anyway. 
Now must fill that very long form ... 

Any other 190 Dec applicants already got CO contact?


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

:second::cheer2::cheer2:eace::drum:

Yahoooooooo...!! GOT golden mail on yesterday..,15/12/15..

thanks for your all for support and help...

best of luck guys!!


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

OZbeckons said:


> FYI, I just got contacted by CO from Brisbane asking me for Form 80, PCC and Medical.
> Well, except for Form 80, I already have set things in motion anyway.
> Now must fill that very long form ...
> 
> Any other 190 Dec applicants already got CO contact?


Not yet, we are close in terms of lodgement date, I hope I will have CO allocated soon


----------



## titusingh (Dec 15, 2015)

*Granted*

lane:


titusingh said:


> Ok. So my time line is
> Spouse Ielts: 30 august 2015. 5 each module
> My Ielts : 12 September 2015. 7 each module
> Assessment lodged: 24 October 2015
> ...


 I love you expat forum!!.
I got my GOLDEN EMAIL TODAY early morning. 
both me and my wife are granted 190 , today. I am so thankful to god and then this forum. you helped me at every corner to finalise my application. 
thank you all. and best of luck

I wish everyone gets grant before christmas . 
I am given DIRECT GRANT. 
up until yesterday, CO was not allocated, NO CONTACT, NO ENQUIRY FOR work experience ( as i did not claim points). status was" APPLICATION RECEIVED"
and suddenly today, "FINALISED"
. thanks all


----------



## lyricz (Oct 6, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Congts... Ur timeline please?????
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


190 (NSW) | ANZCO: 221213 External Auditor
EOI-190 (NSW) 65+5 pts: 17/11/2015 
NSW Invite: 26/11/2015 
NSW Nomination Application: 27/11/2015
NSW Approval: 01/12/2015
190 Visa Lodged: 03/12/2015 (All except PCC) 
PCC Uploaded 12/12/2015
Visa Grant: 15/12/2015

Thanks everyone, all the best to you all.


----------



## sydk_aus (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi guys ,


I have applied for NSW SS under Softw engr category
also lodged 190 visa for the same SS on 5th Dec.

I have received invitation to apply from NSW

My points 60+ SS points 5 = 65

What would be the timeframe to get visa granted ?

Cheers
Syd


----------



## mamoon (Jul 27, 2015)

titusingh said:


> lane:
> 
> I love you expat forum!!.
> I got my GOLDEN EMAIL TODAY early morning.
> ...


Congrats buddy. So happy for you. Best wishes


----------



## PakHiker (Oct 2, 2015)

Just lodged for VISA.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PakHiker said:


> Just lodged for VISA.


Good luck!


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi all,

I have a question regarding visa activation, I am migrating with spouse and 2 kids. Just say we got the IED on may 2016, does it mean that 4 of us will have to travel to australia just to activate the visa before may 2016 or i myself is okay? Since i might have to go there first to secure job before my family join me.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

ALL MUST travel to Australia before IED to activate it.

You may prefer to travel together, independently in any order BUT before IED All MUST Travel.




aoctavianus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a question regarding visa activation, I am migrating with spouse and 2 kids. Just say we got the IED on may 2016, does it mean that 4 of us will have to travel to australia just to activate the visa before may 2016 or i myself is okay? Since i might have to go there first to secure job before my family join me.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

All The Best!




PakHiker said:


> Just lodged for VISA.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps ............ Titu |||*


:second:lane:​




titusingh said:


> lane:
> 
> I love you expat forum!!.
> I got my GOLDEN EMAIL TODAY early morning.
> ...


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> ALL MUST travel to Australia before IED to activate it.
> 
> You may prefer to travel together, independently in any order BUT before IED All MUST Travel.


I see, will have to think another way then, thanks for answering!


----------



## vzdike (Nov 7, 2015)

I may just as well suscribed here as well.
Lodge my Visa190 on the 28 of November.


----------



## dilipgirglani (May 16, 2015)

*Accountant 190 Sydney*

Hi,

My CO has just been assigned last week, looking for PCC. I have uploaded PCC today and waiting for Visa.

Regards,

Dilip


----------



## vzdike (Nov 7, 2015)

dilipgirglani said:


> Hi,
> 
> My CO has just been assigned last week, looking for PCC. I have uploaded PCC today and waiting for Visa.
> 
> ...


When did you lodge application? If I may ask?


----------



## blue_eyes (Dec 8, 2015)

shivily said:


> I have applied for Visa yesterday..  All other details in my signature..
> 
> Date of Visa Application as per acknowledgement - 02 December 2015
> 
> All December applicants...please gather here


I have just applied for my eoi on December 16, 2015, for NSW. Can you please share your time line?

I currently have 55 + 5 from state.


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Good luck!


Hey Andrey,

Have you considered adding a column with number of dependants to your immitracker?
I've got a feeling it may affect the timeline. 
As an example, one single colleague of mine lodged an application after I did and got a direct grant in about 2 weeks, whereas our family of four is still waiting. 
Same occupation, same age.. well different origin though, but still..

Cheers,
V.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Guys..I got direct grant today !! Please see my signature for the timelines. Thank you all for mutual support !!


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

OZbeckons said:


> FYI, I just got contacted by CO from Brisbane asking me for Form 80, PCC and Medical.
> Well, except for Form 80, I already have set things in motion anyway.
> Now must fill that very long form ...
> 
> Any other 190 Dec applicants already got CO contact?





Jeeten#80 said:


> ALL MUST travel to Australia before IED to activate it.
> 
> You may prefer to travel together, independently in any order BUT before IED All MUST Travel.



Yes.. Thats correct..


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

Ramsp said:


> Guys..I got direct grant today !! Please see my signature for the timelines. Thank you all for mutual support !!


congrats Ramsp,.. best of luck in OZ..


----------



## Vasrsam (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi,

I applied for 190 visa on 05-Dec-2015

Uploaded PCC and medical certificates.

Applied through agent. Checked with him he says it will take 2-3 months.
It is good to know that people are getting grant in less than a month.

Does it take 2-3 months or he is giving me maximum time so that I don't bother him

Regards


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Vasrsam said:


> Hi, I applied for 190 visa on 05-Dec-2015 Uploaded PCC and medical certificates. Applied through agent. Checked with him he says it will take 2-3 months. It is good to know that people are getting grant in less than a month. Does it take 2-3 months or he is giving me maximum time so that I don't bother him Regards



He is playing safe


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

**

CO allocated for me on December 15th..
Requested Medicals for me and spouse


----------



## Sars02 (Dec 7, 2015)

amandeep2208 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my ACS on 14th November and got the positive reply from them on 24th Nov 2015.
> Submitted my EOI on 2nd December and got the Invitation to apply for NSW on 11th December.
> ...



Hi All Memebers,

I have the same question as AMAN. I filled NSW nomination form on Dec.2, waiting since then no further information/ update from NSW.

One more thing - Can I have my medicals done now or shall I wait for the approval to come/ CO allocated to me?

What will be the validity for medicals, if I will go for medicals?

Will really appreciate your feedback or opinions on the same.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sars02 said:


> Hi All Memebers, I have the same question as AMAN. I filled NSW nomination form on Dec.2, waiting since then no further information/ update from NSW. One more thing - Can I have my medicals done now or shall I wait for the approval to come/ CO allocated to me? What will be the validity for medicals, if I will go for medicals? Will really appreciate your feedback or opinions on the same. Thanks


You can do medicals. You need to generate HapID. Validity 1 year.


----------



## skbabu (Dec 18, 2015)

*Next steps after EOI*

Hi Friends,

I am new here. I just submitted my EOI 190 for Victoria and NSW 2 days back on 16th Dec. Please find my timelines below. I would like to know the documents required for further processing. I know about PCC and Meds. But what is Form 80 and 1221 ? Kindly advise.

ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
ACS +ve : 28/04/2015
PTE : 10/12/2015
EOI submission for VIC and NSW: 16/12/2015 for 190 with 65 points

NSW & VIC Invite & Submission : ? 
NSW & VIC Approval & Invitation : ?
Visa Lodge : 
Meds : 
PCC : 
Grant :


----------



## jaymin (Dec 18, 2015)

i am about to lodge my 190 application for Consturction estimator


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jaymin said:


> i am about to lodge my 190 application for Consturction estimator


Visa or EOI?


----------



## jaymin (Dec 18, 2015)

shivily said:


> I have applied for Visa yesterday..  All other details in my signature..
> 
> Date of Visa Application as per acknowledgement - 02 December 2015
> 
> All December applicants...please gather here



i am about to apply for 190 under construction estimator


----------



## jaymin (Dec 18, 2015)

please let me any one else submiting under CE


----------



## jaymin (Dec 18, 2015)

does anybody know what kind of question they ask for varification for construction estimator


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

I entered the wrong month of birth for my wife (should have been 01 for January, but got it mistyped to 10 for October). I filled the Form 1023 to notify DIBP on the same day I lodged my application, and up until 2 days ago it was still showing the month as October. But yesterday when I logged on to my immiaccount, it was already changed to January. Does it mean that CO has been allocated for my case? fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Mahsa1 (Jul 13, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Visa or EOI?


Hi Andrei,

I and my partner are allocated a case officer on 7th of Dec and submitted the requested additional info on 10th, based on last year visa processes, do you think they would process our visa before Christmas?

Regards,
M


----------



## jaymin (Dec 18, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Visa or EOI?


visa


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Mahsa1 said:


> Hi Andrei, I and my partner are allocated a case officer on 7th of Dec and submitted the requested additional info on 10th, based on last year visa processes, do you think they would process our visa before Christmas? Regards, M


I think no  

However, you never know - maybe your CO is super fast.


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I think no
> 
> However, you never know - maybe your CO is super fast.



Hi experts, I submitted my application on 17/12. Just want to ask if form 1221 is compulsory? I only filled and submitted form 80 for myself and wife. Looking at previous posts CO only asks for form 80, so am wondering why people still upload 1221. thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IF you are aspiring for Direct Grant then upload FORM 1221 for both of you. As off late CO has been asking for both FORM 80 and FORM 1221 for ALL applicants.

I haven't uploaded it. In my view we should just wait for CO's formal request before uploading it.







Simeono34 said:


> Hi experts, I submitted my application on 17/12. Just want to ask if form 1221 is compulsory? I only filled and submitted form 80 for myself and wife. Looking at previous posts CO only asks for form 80, so am wondering why people still upload 1221. thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

Mahsa1 said:


> Hi Andrei,
> 
> I and my partner are allocated a case officer on 7th of Dec and submitted the requested additional info on 10th, based on last year visa processes, do you think they would process our visa before Christmas?
> 
> ...


It's possible mate!
Good luck


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> Hi experts, I submitted my application on 17/12. Just want to ask if form 1221 is compulsory? I only filled and submitted form 80 for myself and wife. Looking at previous posts CO only asks for form 80, so am wondering why people still upload 1221. thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


We also were not asked by the CO for either form 80 or 1221


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shivily said:


> We also were not asked by the CO for either form 80 or 1221


Its rather an exception, than regularly observed practice


----------



## Arun1986 (Dec 19, 2015)

Subscribing


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Arun1986 said:


> Subscribing


Please share your details


----------



## Arun1986 (Dec 19, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Please share your details



How long do I need to wait for NSW Intivitation?
Job code: 2613XX
EOI Submitted for NSW: 4-Dec-2015, 60 points


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> IF you are aspiring for Direct Grant then upload FORM 1221 for both of you. As off late CO has been asking for both FORM 80 and FORM 1221 for ALL applicants.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't uploaded it. In my view we should just wait for CO's formal request before uploading it.



Thanks, I feel form 80 has the almost the same questions as form 1221, so in my view, form 80 should suffice, besides I am onshore, I haven't seen them ask onshore applicants for it. I will just wait till they ask before I upload. Form 80 should be enough for them.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> Thanks, I feel form 80 has the almost the same questions as form 1221, so in my view, form 80 should suffice, besides I am onshore, I haven't seen them ask onshore applicants for it. I will just wait till they ask before I upload. Form 80 should be enough for them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I was asked for both. Onshore.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Form 80 and 1221 are both asked, i would say from at least 50% applicants on this forum.


----------



## vzdike (Nov 7, 2015)

Visa process update : Recieved our CO this morning!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vzdike said:


> Visa process update : Recieved our CO this morning!


Nice  grant soon hopefully)

Did co request anything?


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks guys


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vzdike (Nov 7, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> vzdike said:
> 
> 
> > Visa process update : Recieved our CO this morning!
> ...


Yes he requested only the documents that was outstanding like PCC and medicals. Hopefully they do not requested more? What is the changes on this (requesting more info) ?


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

:second:


vzdike said:


> Yes he requested only the documents that was outstanding like PCC and medicals. Hopefully they do not requested more? What is the changes on this (requesting more info) ?


When did you lodge the application?good to know they are still working


----------



## vzdike (Nov 7, 2015)

aoctavianus said:


> vzdike said:
> 
> 
> > Yes he requested only the documents that was outstanding like PCC and medicals. Hopefully they do not requested more? What is the changes on this (requesting more info) ?
> ...


28 November. Do you perhaps know if CO requested further details and info later on or are the rest of my info not requested in order?


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

Subscribing


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

boo2013 said:


> Subscribing



Hi boo, it's good to see you here, I lodged on 17/12 two days after you and I am onshore 190 visa. So we should keep in touch on the visa application, it's likely we get grant about same time hopefully. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

Simeono34 said:


> Hi boo, it's good to see you here, I lodged on 17/12 two days after you and I am onshore 190 visa. So we should keep in touch on the visa application, it's likely we get grant about same time hopefully.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi, what is your occupation and point break ?

Can you add your case here for us to follow the trend ? http://myimmitracker.com/vtsb190


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

boo2013 said:


> Hi, what is your occupation and point break ?
> 
> Can you add your case here for us to follow the trend ? http://myimmitracker.com/vtsb190



2339, Agricultural engineer, 60 + 5 nsw nomination, 5point from work experience, rest is from age and education 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

Simeono34 said:


> 2339, Agricultural engineer, 60 + 5 nsw nomination, 5point from work experience, rest is from age and education
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks. People are getting Grant or CO assign within 1 month. Im hoping the same for us :fingerscrossed:


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi Guys,

we have received vic invite and now that we want to pay visa fees and upload the documents later.
1. Can this be done? If yes can we also upload documents as and when they are ready or it has to be uploaded all at once?
2. Secondly do we need to submit employer offer letter, salary slips for my spouse, though partner points are not claimed?
3. Do we need to upload the form 16 for all the years of employment? or few years?
Can someone help?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

1400ashi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> we have received vic invite and now that we want to pay visa fees and upload the documents later.
> 1. Can this be done? If yes can we also upload documents as and when they are ready or it has to be uploaded all at once?
> ...




1. You can pay visa fees and upload documents in the due course. 
2. If you are not claiming points, then no - no documents needed, neither for you nor for your spouse. 
3. If you are claiming points for employment - then try to upload as much as possible. Tax documents are good - however, if you don't have all of them - replace them with other docs, payslips, bank statmentsetc.

Good luck and please add your case to the tracker


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks Andrey for the answers.

when we say salary slips shall that be all years of employment or 3 months salary slips from each employer?
I also asked the question 2 regarding upload od spouse employment documents and someone suggested you upload spouse docs as well even though the partner points are not claimed.. I am confused what to do now.


andreyx108b said:


> 1. You can pay visa fees and upload documents in the due course.
> 2. If you are not claiming points, then no - no documents needed, neither for you nor for your spouse.
> 3. If you are claiming points for employment - then try to upload as much as possible. Tax documents are good - however, if you don't have all of them - replace them with other docs, payslips, bank statmentsetc.
> 
> Good luck and please add your case to the tracker


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

boo2013 said:


> Thanks. People are getting Grant or CO assign within 1 month. Im hoping the same for us :fingerscrossed:



We are onshore, hopefully it should be a direct grant within 14 working days . I think they treat onshore applicant faster because we are on bridging visa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aabhishek (Aug 25, 2014)

Simeono34 said:


> We are onshore, hopefully it should be a direct grant within 14 working days . I think they treat onshore applicant faster because we are on bridging visa
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi All

I have applied for 190 with following details. When can I expect any revert:
State: NSW
EOI lodge on Nov 24 2015
Occupation: External Auditor
Visa; 190
Points: 60+5

Thanks in advance for replies.


----------



## bode bhaktapur (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi All,

I am not able to see details regarding 190 in the page published by DIBP (https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/4-december-2015-round-results).
Could somebody point to the right place where I can see numbers and point scores in relation to 190 type?

Thanks


----------



## satydg (Jun 19, 2012)

Needed some advice. Got my Vetassess positive on the 19th. Applied for EOI on the 21st. Skilled et is business development manager. Am in digital marketing and experiential media. Working in Dubai. Age 34. Got 7.5 in IELTS. Got 75 points in 190 clause and 80 points in the sponsored clause. Do you think I might have a chance in the January 2016 intake ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

satydg said:


> Needed some advice. Got my Vetassess positive on the 19th. Applied for EOI on the 21st. Skilled et is business development manager. Am in digital marketing and experiential media. Working in Dubai. Age 34. Got 7.5 in IELTS. Got 75 points in 190 clause and 80 points in the sponsored clause. Do you think I might have a chance in the January 2016 intake ?


I can't check SOL now - but if you are in SOL - then you will get invited 1st Friday of January and no real need for SC190


----------



## Rhea2015 (Jul 1, 2015)

*Applied for VISA*

Sorry Incorrect Forum...but all the best to you guys !!

Skilled Individual 189 | 
Skill Set Assessment Checklist : July 3, 2015
PTE Score(Primary Applicant): L=89, R=80, S=89, W=86 : Aug 28, 2015
PTE Score(Spouse): L=75, R=71, S=79, W=68. Dec 23,2015
ACS Result-Positive Sep 16, 2015 : 
EOI Submitted :Sept 28, 2015 
EOI Status : Oct 14, 2015 
Visa Applied : Dec 8, 2015 
PCC Completed - Dec 21, 2015
Medical Completed - Dec 22, 2015


----------



## satydg (Jun 19, 2012)

I don't think am in SOL. If not how soon can I get a call any ideas? I had 189 in the column while applying for EOI but dint let me select that class.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

satydg said:


> I don't think am in SOL. If not how soon can I get a call any ideas? I had 189 in the column while applying for EOI but dint let me select that class.


You need to checks which state sponsors you - use anzscosearch to do that (google the name). Then enter your occupation there - and let us know.


----------



## satydg (Jun 19, 2012)

Found under CSOL as 225212 for ICT Business Development Manager. Does that help? I had chosen Any under the state option while filing. Really appreciate your help.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

satydg said:


> Found under CSOL as 225212 for ICT Business Development Manager. Does that help? I had chosen Any under the state option while filing. Really appreciate your help.


I think you can only qualify for South Australia, but for your occupation there are special conditions - you can read about it on their web-site. I think you can qualify as high point applicant, but for that you need 85 points. 

No other state can sponsor you according to anzscosearch.


----------



## satydg (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh that's not good  umm where do I read more about the special conditions please? I have 75 points as mentioned.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

satydg said:


> Oh that's not good  umm where do I read more about the special conditions please? I have 75 points as mentioned.


 http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skil...s/skilled-nomination-requirements/high-points

I clam mot sure if it allows to overcome - special conditions set for your anzsco code. 

First check what are the special conditions for your code - i think it is ties with SA or Job offer.


----------



## ekapothik (Apr 23, 2009)

shivily said:


> I have applied for Visa yesterday..  All other details in my signature..
> 
> Date of Visa Application as per acknowledgement - 02 December 2015
> 
> All December applicants...please gather here


I also applied for visa on 2nd Dec, just got my visa grant on 23 rd dec.took around 3 weeks.even better before Xmas. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

ekapothik said:


> I also applied for visa on 2nd Dec, just got my visa grant on 23 rd dec.took around 3 weeks.even better before Xmas.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Wow..thats quick..congrats 

Are you onshore?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ekapothik said:


> I also applied for visa on 2nd Dec, just got my visa grant on 23 rd dec.took around 3 weeks.even better before Xmas. Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Congrats!


----------



## PakHiker (Oct 2, 2015)

ekapothik said:


> I also applied for visa on 2nd Dec, just got my visa grant on 23 rd dec.took around 3 weeks.even better before Xmas.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



Congratulations! That is really quick. Hopefully after Xmas they will keep the same pace.


----------



## ekapothik (Apr 23, 2009)

shivily said:


> Wow..thats quick..congrats
> 
> Are you onshore?


Thank you.No im offshore.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## ekapothik (Apr 23, 2009)

satydg said:


> Needed some advice. Got my Vetassess positive on the 19th. Applied for EOI on the 21st. Skilled et is business development manager. Am in digital marketing and experiential media. Working in Dubai. Age 34. Got 7.5 in IELTS. Got 75 points in 190 clause and 80 points in the sponsored clause. Do you think I might have a chance in the January 2016 intake ?


I also got my visa granted on ICT Business Development Manager occupation.It was a tough test of patience for me.had my vatassess done in way back in Jan 2014.Had to wait till this july for my occupation to get shortlisted.Still no luck with the main SOL. but lucky enuf to get passed with the supplimentary occupation list where I had high enough ielts score (7.5 above each band) along with adequate work experience (over 8+yrs).Still I didn't take any chance by applying for 190 rather took the state sponsorship path ppr subclass 489 where I get extra point from the state.on dec 18th I've got my visa grant .

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## vzdike (Nov 7, 2015)

Did our medicals today? Do anyone of you perhaps know how you can see if it was cleared?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vzdike said:


> Did our medicals today? Do anyone of you perhaps know how you can see if it was cleared?


You should see a status in myimmi acount as far as i know..


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

vzdike said:


> Did our medicals today? Do anyone of you perhaps know how you can see if it was cleared?


Hi
Login to your Immi account and in the left pane check your name and if you open the tree below you, there will be link called "View Health Assessment". Click on it to see a status message called *Health clearance provided * then its pending to action from CO. Anyother status if shown there, its pending with the Hospital where you completed your medicals

Any hospitals will upload your assessment in 2 working days.


----------



## vzdike (Nov 7, 2015)

Thank you guys! :grin::grinning:


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

Any good news from December applicants??


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

boo2013 said:


> Any good news from December applicants??



We are actively and patiently waiting...do you have an idea the visa class considered as high priority group application by DIBP ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

Simeono34 said:


> We are actively and patiently waiting...do you have an idea the visa class considered as high priority group application by DIBP ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No i dont, I just know the time frame as stated here

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/8


----------



## ichoosetoshine (Jan 6, 2014)

Hello Team December, so glad to see many are getting their grants in just less than a month. I hope they'll keep the same pace..  Kindly see my timeline below. I am looking forward to get my grant in 2 weeks too! Haha


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

Subscribing to this thread. yet to upload PCC, Medicals and Form80. Waiting for CO contact


----------



## lakku (Dec 28, 2015)

Can someone let me know when is the next round for 190? When can I expect an invite as per below submission

ACS - 01-06-2015
ACS +Ve - 03-06-2015
PTE - 30-11-2015
EOI filed to Victoria (190) - 09-12-2015
EOI filed to N S W (190) - 10-12-2015

Invite waiting from both the states :fingerscrossed:


----------



## satydg (Jun 19, 2012)

tht scares me...



ekapothik said:


> I also got my visa granted on ICT Business Development Manager occupation.It was a tough test of patience for me.had my vatassess done in way back in Jan 2014.Had to wait till this july for my occupation to get shortlisted.Still no luck with the main SOL. but lucky enuf to get passed with the supplimentary occupation list where I had high enough ielts score (7.5 above each band) along with adequate work experience (over 8+yrs).Still I didn't take any chance by applying for 190 rather took the state sponsorship path ppr subclass 489 where I get extra point from the state.on dec 18th I've got my visa grant .
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

OMG just got my grant today!!!


----------



## ichoosetoshine (Jan 6, 2014)

aoctavianus said:


> OMG just got my grant today!!!


Congratulations mate! I am yet to claim and upload my NBI and PCC on Monday and am still waiting for my medical to be uploaded since I took it last Jan 5. Hopefully, I get a direct grant too.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## lakku (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi - when did u submit ur EOI?


----------



## Anibal Ryan (Nov 19, 2014)

Congrats!!!!!!!

When did you apply?


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

aoctavianus said:


> OMG just got my grant today!!!


Congrats! 
Hope to follow you soon.
My last PCC is on the way and should arrive here soon, I hope.
After that, it's up to the CO :fingerscrossed: 
Hope it's smooth sailing like yours


----------



## ichoosetoshine (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi all, the status of my health assessment is now:

Health clearance provided – no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.

Does it mean I am already cleared?


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

ichoosetoshine said:


> Hi all, the status of my health assessment is now:
> 
> Health clearance provided – no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
> ...


Yes it means that medicals are cleared.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, you have guessed it right 






ichoosetoshine said:


> Hi all, the status of my health assessment is now:
> 
> Health clearance provided – no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
> ...


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

Congratz to those who already got the visa granted. I am always a silence reader. My wife and me still waiting our visa outcome after submit all the docs requested by the CO since Dec last year. Will update my timeline soon here.


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

ToShac said:


> Congratz to those who already got the visa granted. I am always a silence reader. My wife and me still waiting our visa outcome after submit all the docs requested by the CO since Dec last year. Will update my timeline soon here.



1. When did you lodge your visa application?2. What date did the CO got assigned and asked for the requested documents?
3. What are the docs requested?

Please share to enable others track their application as well and documents being required. It seems DIBP are now treating applications lodged first week of December. Hopefully by next week they will treat applications lodged second week of December. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fingercrossed (Dec 4, 2015)

I got an invitation to apply for NSW SS and I accepted the intvitation on 12/12. Anyone have an idea how long I should be waiting given the Christmas holiday and current trend
Appreciate any comments


----------



## lakku (Dec 28, 2015)

fingercrossed said:


> I got an invitation to apply for NSW SS and I accepted the intvitation on 12/12. Anyone have an idea how long I should be waiting given the Christmas holiday and current trend
> Appreciate any comments


Hi,

Could you let me know the timeline of ur eoi and points you have when applied for NSW eoi

I applied NSW and Vic EOI's on Dec 9th and 10th. When can I expect an invite.. Any idea pls?


----------



## fingercrossed (Dec 4, 2015)

lakku said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you let me know the timeline of ur eoi and points you have when applied for NSW eoi
> 
> I applied NSW and Vic EOI's on Dec 9th and 10th. When can I expect an invite.. Any idea pls?


Eoi submitted visa 190 : 4 November : 55+5 NSW Ss
English Level Updated: 7 December
Nsw invitation and submitted 12 December
Nsw nomination approved ???
Visa submitted and granted ???


----------



## ekapothik (Apr 23, 2009)

satydg said:


> Needed some advice. Got my Vetassess positive on the 19th. Applied for EOI on the 21st. Skilled et is business development manager. Am in digital marketing and experiential media. Working in Dubai. Age 34. Got 7.5 in IELTS. Got 75 points in 190 clause and 80 points in the sponsored clause. Do you think I might have a chance in the January 2016 intake ?


With your occupation code or should I say same as mine, ICT Business Development Manager chances are pretty merginal.sharing my personal experience might put some light of insight for u. in july 7th 2015 morning I had a call from my agent that my occupation is available under supplimentary occupation list(special condition) & i can qualify with my points (ielts score,experience,state sponsorship) asked me to update required docs urgently.i only had a very small window to provide them with all the necessary docs to proceed with,within few hours i organized all the paperworks.i was advised to hurry, so after duly submitting all papers realized that by the end of the same day or so the occupation dissappeared from the south australia list.(due to adequate applicants from all over/other reason).In my case appointing a MARA agent perfectly paid off,see who would have noticed a few hours window of opportunity let alone finding your already almost closed occupation in supplimentary occupation list?if it wasn't them I wouldn't even know.later i came across ppl who were DIY applicants,didn't bother spending money on agent but exactly in my point status but totally missed the boat simply because they didn't know.As with your case u perfectly fit the bill with your point calculation just keep vigilant or use ur good judgement.As someone mentioned in the forum regarding choosing between do it yourself or appointing an agent, it's simply "time vs money".

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

ANZSCO code = 254499
Subclass 190 QLDS
Eoi submitted= 19 Sept 2015 
Invitation got= 24 Sep 2015
Visa Lodged = 22 Oct 2015
Medical done = 29 Oct 2015
Co assigned = 24 Nov 2015 (req. PCC, form80, spouse evidence of employment)
Form 80 and evidence of employment submitted = 28 Nov 2015
Pcc submitted= 03 Dec 2015 PCC
Visa grant = Hoping for positive response :confounded::confounded:


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

ToShac said:


> ANZSCO code = 254499
> Subclass 190 QLDS
> Eoi submitted= 19 Sept 2015
> Invitation got= 24 Sep 2015
> ...



Thanks for sharing this.. I am a bit confused why CO had to ask for spouse evidence of employment, is your wife the primary applicant? Is this mostly asked by CO I don't think spouse evidence of employment is required since if she is not the primary applicant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

My bad sorry for the confusion. The primary applicant is my spouse actually. :wink::wink:


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

ToShac said:


> My bad sorry for the confusion. The primary applicant is my spouse actually. :wink::wink:



Thanks clarifying, but does it mean you didn't submit any evidence of employment at all when you lodged your visa application?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

Simeono34 said:


> Thanks clarifying, but does it mean you didn't submit any evidence of employment at all when you lodged your visa application?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We did submit the evidence of employment when we lodge the visa. our CO requested somemore evidence


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ToShac said:


> We did submit the evidence of employment when we lodge the visa. our CO requested somemore evidence


What did you submit?


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

Initially only few payslips, a few of income tax and letter of employment. After my CO requested for more employment evidence, i submitted more payslips, income tax, letter of resignation from previous employer, letter of employment from current employer, redesignation letter, some letter of promotions, provident fund (for Oz is super annuation) and sponsorship study from employer.


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

ToShac said:


> Initially only few payslips, a few of income tax and letter of employment. After my CO requested for more employment evidence, i submitted more payslips, income tax, letter of resignation from previous employer, letter of employment from current employer, redesignation letter, some letter of promotions, provident fund (for Oz is super annuation) and sponsorship study from employer.



Thanks for that, but you should have submitted enough evidence of employment initially even bank statement if possible, you would have gotten a direct grant now.. Anyways, hopefully you will get it soon. Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

Simeono34 said:


> Thanks for that, but you should have submitted enough evidence of employment initially even bank statement if possible, you would have gotten a direct grant now.. Anyways, hopefully you will get it soon. Good luck
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah thanks mate really hope for that


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

can any one please share the link or spread sheet for NSW applicants on visa 190 .My points are 55 +5 , so when i will be able to get invitation if i apply today


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

OZbeckons said:


> Just lodged my 190 NSW visa today
> 
> Hope to get grant soon :fingerscrossed:


Woow,this is encouraging.....I submitted to NSW after invite on the 15th December 2015 with 60+5 points under code 261312. Still awaiting approval and i can see yours was fast. Could this mean something or its just the festive season in Dec that has delayed approvals.


something else,how do i add my signature


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

Has anyone recieved an approval from NSW this year?


----------



## lakku (Dec 28, 2015)

Jamaloo said:


> can any one please share the link or spread sheet for NSW applicants on visa 190 .My points are 55 +5 , so when i will be able to get invitation if i apply today



Hello Jamaloo,

My case is same as yours 55 + 5. 
I applied for 190 for NSW and Victoria.

EOI NSW 12/09/15
Eoi Vic 12/10/15

It's been a month for now I haven't got any invite. I'm eagerly waiting for an invite.


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi guys, 

CO contacted me today. Request for Form 80 of me and my spouse and Spouse's evidence of English. 

Its from GSM Brisbane with the Position number. What is position number anyway ?

But there's no name of CO. They just said reply to the contact below that is at the end of every page of letter with PO box number and general email : Gs*.bris****@border.****** . 

In my online immi account, there's an online button: "Information provided" for me to click after I submit my further documents. 

Experts please kindly advise: 

1. If I want to send them the Letter of intention to pay for Spouse's functional English evidence, how should I do? Email the letter to the address Gs*.bris****@border.****** ? Or upload the letter to the box that indicates: Evidence of English in my immi account ?

2. In case that My spouse can achieve the functional English score on time ( within 28 days) . I will upload it to the online immi account and click the Information provided right? Do I need to reply to the email of request as well to take it as a response ? 

Thank you very much


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

1. You need to upload and complete request - you can also additionally email it.


2. Yes thats normal.


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

Can any one tell me what is the time frame for those with 60 points (55 + 5 ).i mean when do they get invitation


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

boo2013 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> CO contacted me today. Request for Form 80 of me and my spouse and Spouse's evidence of English.
> 
> ...



Congrats boo on CO contact, I can see you applied on 15/12 mine is 17/12, hopefully I hear from them soon. If you had uploaded all ur docs U would have gotten a direct grant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

boo2013 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> CO contacted me today. Request for Form 80 of me and my spouse and Spouse's evidence of English.
> 
> ...



I can see you are onshore.. What time in sydney did you get the CO contact?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

Jamaloo said:


> can any one please share the link or spread sheet for NSW applicants on visa 190 .My points are 55 +5 , so when i will be able to get invitation if i apply today


Hi Jamaloo,

It depends whether your job is in the CSOL for NSW. Like me, i applied EOI on 19 Sept 2015 for Subclass 190, I select ANY State and was invited to lodge for 190 Qld on 24 Sept 2015. That is after an officer from Qld govt email me to request for certain docs. So best of luck to you. Hope to hear the good news from you.


----------



## Dexpat (Nov 26, 2015)

Applied for EOI with 65+ 5 (SS) November 11 2015 general accountant
invitation received 26th November
apply for nomination 28th November
nomination approved 17th December
Yet to apply for the 190 visa

I have a query to all experts. I live in Sydney and has student visa (572) but my wife and son live in Nepal. When filling the EOI, i remember filling to the question "number of dependent to be included in any future application as 2. So I wonder if I can include them in my 190 application and if so will we be getting the visa together. Basically i am onshore and they are offshore so i am not sure whether the procedure for this condition would be the normal like living together. If any of you have any idea re this .....it would be highly appreciated.

CHEERS

DEV


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

boo2013 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> CO contacted me today. Request for Form 80 of me and my spouse and Spouse's evidence of English.
> 
> ...



Hi, my CO also came from Brisbane office. 
Just want to comment that it is interesting that your CO doesn't give his/her name.
I do know my CO's first name since it's in the email.


----------



## man1983 (Jan 12, 2016)

*190 Visa*

Hi All,
I have been following these forums for a while now and let me tell you that I got all the info I needed to apply for my visa. Really helpful.
Anyone in same boat as me? and also if they got grant letter yet?

My time line is

Assessment from TRA (Motor Mechanic- General): February 2015
489 Visa lodged: */3/2015
489 Visa Grant: */07/2015
PTE-A: */09/2015 (L= 67, R=69, W=75, S=78)
EOI 189 : 21/9/2015
EOI 190 (NSW): 10/10/2015
190 invitation for state nomination: 29/10/2015
190 state nomination applied: 30/10/2015
190 state nomination approved: 12/11/2015
190 Visa Lodged: 21/11/2015
C/O contacted for further info (Form 80 and Kids medical): 21/12/2015
Request fulfilled: 22/12/2015
Grant : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

OZbeckons said:


> Hi, my CO also came from Brisbane office.
> Just want to comment that it is interesting that your CO doesn't give his/her name.
> I do know my CO's first name since it's in the email.


Is the email given to you the same as mine ? Do you have the personal business email of the CO ?


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

boo2013 said:


> Is the email given to you the same as mine ? Do you have the personal business email of the CO ?


The same but he gave his name and position number.


----------



## 3sh (Oct 11, 2015)

Dexpat said:


> Applied for EOI with 65+ 5 (SS) November 11 2015 general accountant
> invitation received 26th November
> apply for nomination 28th November
> nomination approved 17th December
> ...


It should not be a problem. They will be provided with the Visa with yours. You have to provide the proof that they are your dependents in your visa application like Marriage Certificates and your kid's birth certificate.

When you are granted, you will be given the IED. Since your family is offshore, they have to come to Oz before the IED. Hope this answer helped.


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

By the way you guys have any idea, once we provide the requested docs and click the "Information Provided" is it possible we attach further docs after that. just asking out of curiosity.


----------



## 3sh (Oct 11, 2015)

ToShac said:


> By the way you guys have any idea, once we provide the requested docs and click the "Information Provided" is it possible we attach further docs after that. just asking out of curiosity.


Yes. You can add. I added my Form 1221 even though it was not requested by CO.

In ImmiAccount, Just click the link "Attach documents" under your name to add extra documents.


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

3sh said:


> Yes. You can add. I added my Form 1221 even though it was not requested by CO.
> 
> In ImmiAccount, Just click the link "Attach documents" under your name to add extra documents.


That a prompt answer thanks alot. How i wish the result for granting the visa like this speed


----------



## rdak (Sep 7, 2015)

Hello friends,

I have applied for my 190 visa on 25/11/2015, but haven't uploaded any of the documents required. CO was assigned on 14/12/2015 and requested for all the necessary documents. I have uploaded all them on 11/01/2015 including medicals, PCCs, form 80 and 1221. What is the wait time to know the decision on my case ? Can anyone who went through the similar situation or any experts answer this.

Thanks.


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

**

Friends..
Our medicals were completed on Jan 2..After 2 days, we got a call from the hospital asking to do two more hepatitis related tests for my husband in any reputed hospital (they said any good hospital is fine, as the hospital was far from our place) and mail the results to them.

We did so on Jan 7th, but the clearance is not provided in my ImmiAccount till now..

He does not has any hepatitis history!

Is this normal..wonder what's happening..


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

rdak said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have applied for my 190 visa on 25/11/2015, but haven't uploaded any of the documents required. CO was assigned on 14/12/2015 and requested for all the necessary documents. I have uploaded all them on 11/01/2015 including medicals, PCCs, form 80 and 1221. What is the wait time to know the decision on my case ? Can anyone who went through the similar situation or any experts answer this.
> 
> Thanks.


That's playing with fire - 4 weeks is how much they give you to provide the requested documents. Not the best idea to upload docs on the 28th day unless DIBP is notified about the delay.


----------



## rdak (Sep 7, 2015)

IvS said:


> That's playing with fire - 4 weeks is how much they give you to provide the requested documents. Not the best idea to upload docs on the 28th day unless DIBP is notified about the delay.



Does this cause any issue in the decision? I have uploaded in time, for which they have given me of 28 days.


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

rdak said:


> Does this cause any issue in the decision? I have uploaded in time, for which they have given me of 28 days.


I don't think it will cause any problem, unless they consider it Day 29


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

IvS said:


> That's playing with fire - 4 weeks is how much they give you to provide the requested documents. Not the best idea to upload docs on the 28th day unless DIBP is notified about the delay.


Should not be issue as long as 28 days inclusive.


----------



## rdak (Sep 7, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Should not be issue as long as 28 days inclusive.



Thanks andrey,

What is the avg wait time for decision in my case?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rdak said:


> Thanks andrey, What is the avg wait time for decision in my case?


After CO contact usually 30-60 days. About 80% of cases fall into this timeframe.


----------



## Vasrsam (Dec 17, 2015)

I had applied 190 visa on 05 Dec 2015. I got CO assigned on 22 Dec and he requested on paper medical assessment for my child as he is less than 6 months. His medicals is finalised and DIBP was informed on 6 Jan. 
Any idea how long will it take for CO to reopen the file after extra information is provided?


----------



## rdak (Sep 7, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> After CO contact usually 30-60 days. About 80% of cases fall into this timeframe.


Which means in my case it is from 14/12/2015 ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rdak said:


> Which means in my case it is from 14/12/2015 ?


Yea.


----------



## sydk_aus (Dec 4, 2015)

I ve been trying to login in my 190 EOI application on skillselect site . I get this error 

auth.dis.gov.au
An error occurred
An error occurred. Contact your administrator for more information.
Error details

Activity ID: 00000000-0000-0000-4990-0380000000e2
Error time: Thu, 14 Jan 2016 12:37:33 GMT


Anyone facing similar issue ? or is it just me ?

CHeers


----------



## ichoosetoshine (Jan 6, 2014)

hi guys, is it true that no grants are being released every Friday?


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

Guys, I got my grant today!!!! 190 NSW. Super happy. God is good!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amandeep2208 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi Simeone34,

please share your timelines.

thanks


----------



## ichoosetoshine (Jan 6, 2014)

Simeono34 said:


> Guys, I got my grant today!!!! 190 NSW. Super happy. God is good!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congrats! been waiting too hoping i get it today hahaha


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> Guys, I got my grant today!!!! 190 NSW. Super happy. God is good!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## Vasrsam (Dec 17, 2015)

I got the grant today. Super happy!!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Vasrsam said:


> I got the grant today. Super happy!!!


Congrats! 

Please update the tracker if you you have a min))


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

amandeep2208 said:


> Hi Simeone34,
> 
> please share your timelines.
> 
> thanks



190, onshore, agricultural engineer, applied on 17/12. EOI 6/11, NSW 190 approval 17/12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

Direct grant onshore, front loaded all docs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahmedkwt (Jul 12, 2015)

Can you list down the documents you uploaded with visa lodge. 

Thank you.



Simeono34 said:


> Direct grant onshore, front loaded all docs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ani01 (Nov 21, 2014)

Vasrsam said:


> I got the grant today. Super happy!!!


Congratulations!!I have just uploaded the medicals. Any idea how long does it take after the documents are provided? Does it also mean medical was the only pending document for me and all other documents are clear?

Whoever has received their 190 grants can you please share if there are any conditions listed on the grant?

Cheers!!

__________________
190
ANZSCO: 262112
ACS +ve: 19th May 2014
PTE: 79 Overall - 16th Oct 2015
190 EOI: 60 Points Lodged - 18th Nov 2015
State Invite - 27th Nov 2015
EOI Points - (60+5) : 65
EOI Invite: 27th Nov 2015
VISA Lodged - 13th Dec 2015
PCC Uploaded - 8th Jan 2016
CO Request for Medicals - 12th Jan 2016
Medicals Uploaded - 13th Jan 2016
Grant - ??


----------



## Vasrsam (Dec 17, 2015)

IELTS -01-Aug-2015 . R-7.5, L-7.5, W-6, S-7.
SS SA and EOI with 55+5 points- 24-Oct-2015 - Engineering Technologist -233914 
SS approved - 19-Nov-2015. Invitation for 190 visa
Visa Applied- 05-Dec-2015. Front loaded all documents except infant ( less than 6 months) medicals
CO contact - 22 Dec-2015. Asked for on the paper medical for infant.
Extra information provided- 24-Dec-2015
Visa grant - 15-Jan-2016







k_hand:


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

Vasrsam said:


> I got the grant today. Super happy!!!


Congratulations!!! Godspeed!


----------



## ani01 (Nov 21, 2014)

ani01 said:


> Congratulations!!I have just uploaded the medicals. Any idea how long does it take after the documents are provided? Does it also mean medical was the only pending document for me and all other documents are clear?
> 
> Whoever has received their 190 grants can you please share if there are any conditions listed on the grant?
> 
> ...


Can someone respond?


----------



## Vasrsam (Dec 17, 2015)

Visa conditions is Nil.


----------



## scindia (May 19, 2013)

ani01 said:


> Can someone respond?




Within one month from now or anytime, your dream would come true.


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

CAN ANYONE tell me why its taking so long for 60 pointers to get invitation from Newsouth wales 
What about industrial engineer ,does any one have information about it


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

||| Congratulations *Vasrsam *& *Simeono34 *............. All The Best with Next Steps |||


:thumb:​:thumb::thumb:​:thumb::thumb::thumb:​



Vasrsam said:


> I got the grant today. Super happy!!!





Simeono34 said:


> Guys, I got my grant today!!!! 190 NSW. Super happy. God is good!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noman486 (Sep 25, 2015)

Congratulations to all who got their VISA. Good luck for the future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasrsam (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks all. I hope all who are waiting on decision get speedy grants.



Jeeten#80 said:


> ||| Congratulations *Vasrsam *& *Simeono34 *............. All The Best with Next Steps |||
> 
> 
> 
> ...





noman486 said:


> Congratulations to all who got their VISA. Good luck for the future.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ichoosetoshine (Jan 6, 2014)

I just want to share the good news!! 

I just got my grant today at exactly 2.40PM Philippines time.. No CO Contact.. 

Thanks to everyone who helped all the way! For those who are still waiting, struggling, etc.. DO NOT LOSE HOPE!! Keep the faith and you'll get your tickets as well to get you to land down under. See you all 190 NSW December 2015 Batch!


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

shivily said:


> I have applied for Visa yesterday..  All other details in my signature..
> 
> Date of Visa Application as per acknowledgement - 02 December 2015
> 
> All December applicants...please gather here


Hello i have also applied under subclass 190 on 3rd december.How did you get to know that you have been assigned case officer .Please reply


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

ichoosetoshine said:


> I just want to share the good news!!
> 
> I just got my grant today at exactly 2.40PM Philippines time.. No CO Contact..
> 
> Thanks to everyone who helped all the way! For those who are still waiting, struggling, etc.. DO NOT LOSE HOPE!! Keep the faith and you'll get your tickets as well to get you to land down under. See you all 190 NSW December 2015 Batch!


Congrats !!!!! Wish u all the best


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

shivily said:


> Anyone else???


how did you get to know that u have been assigned co?


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

ichoosetoshine said:


> I just want to share the good news!!
> 
> I just got my grant today at exactly 2.40PM Philippines time.. No CO Contact..
> 
> Thanks to everyone who helped all the way! For those who are still waiting, struggling, etc.. DO NOT LOSE HOPE!! Keep the faith and you'll get your tickets as well to get you to land down under. See you all 190 NSW December 2015 Batch!


Congratulations!!! All the best!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

Can u tell me something about co allocation.


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

REXYRR said:


> Hello i have also applied under subclass 190 on 3rd december.How did you get to know that you have been assigned case officer .Please reply


Hello REXYRR,

We got request from CO to upload the medicals and PCC. That's how we came to know.

If you have already uploaded all documents, then you may get direct grant without any communication from CO.


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

ichoosetoshine said:


> I just want to share the good news!!
> 
> I just got my grant today at exactly 2.40PM Philippines time.. No CO Contact..
> 
> Thanks to everyone who helped all the way! For those who are still waiting, struggling, etc.. DO NOT LOSE HOPE!! Keep the faith and you'll get your tickets as well to get you to land down under. See you all 190 NSW December 2015 Batch!


Congratulations.. :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## noman486 (Sep 25, 2015)

ichoosetoshine said:


> I just want to share the good news!!
> 
> I just got my grant today at exactly 2.40PM Philippines time.. No CO Contact..
> 
> Thanks to everyone who helped all the way! For those who are still waiting, struggling, etc.. DO NOT LOSE HOPE!! Keep the faith and you'll get your tickets as well to get you to land down under. See you all 190 NSW December 2015 Batch!



Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

shivily said:


> Hello REXYRR,
> 
> We got request from CO to upload the medicals and PCC. That's how we came to know.
> 
> If you have already uploaded all documents, then you may get direct grant without any communication from CO.


oK.Thanks shivily

Is there any interview processs


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

ichoosetoshine said:


> I just want to share the good news!!
> 
> I just got my grant today at exactly 2.40PM Philippines time.. No CO Contact..
> 
> Thanks to everyone who helped all the way! For those who are still waiting, struggling, etc.. DO NOT LOSE HOPE!! Keep the faith and you'll get your tickets as well to get you to land down under. See you all 190 NSW December 2015 Batch!


cONGRATULATIONS


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

Congratulations ichoosetoshine


----------



## bhartbir (Jan 6, 2014)

I have submitted my pcc and medical on 5/01/2016 for Adelaide, however still waiting for further action. Does anyone has any idea, that when I can suppose to get visa


----------



## ekapothik (Apr 23, 2009)

ichoosetoshine said:


> I just want to share the good news!!
> 
> I just got my grant today at exactly 2.40PM Philippines time.. No CO Contact..
> 
> Thanks to everyone who helped all the way! For those who are still waiting, struggling, etc.. DO NOT LOSE HOPE!! Keep the faith and you'll get your tickets as well to get you to land down under. See you all 190 NSW December 2015 Batch!


Congrats to u..Wish u all the best.Totally agree with u,,Hope n patience is necessary for the awaiting ones.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## ichoosetoshine (Jan 6, 2014)

thank you so much everyone!! you're all next..


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

Hello guys

Please guide me.I have student visa and the classes will commence on 29th feb in victoria and i too have lodged visa application for 190 .Can anybody suggest me that can i fly to melbourne as i have lodged the visa application from south australia .can i fly to melbourne or is it mandatory to be in india while granting the visa .What to do as i am confused because i have also obey the guidelines of student visa.please guide me.


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

REXYRR said:


> Hello guys
> 
> Please guide me.I have student visa and the classes will commence on 29th feb in victoria and i too have lodged visa application for 190 .Can anybody suggest me that can i fly to melbourne as i have lodged the visa application from south australia .can i fly to melbourne or is it mandatory to be in india while granting the visa .What to do as i am confused because i have also obey the guidelines of student visa.please guide me.


Nope you can lodge onshore but if you granted the visa, you have to live and work in south australia for minimum of 2 years (may differ on individual state). Hope other can help you regarding you student visa.


----------



## Venkat844 (Nov 30, 2015)

shivily said:


> I have applied for Visa yesterday..  All other details in my signature..
> 
> Date of Visa Application as per acknowledgement - 02 December 2015
> 
> All December applicants...please gather here


Congrats!!!

I have query about claiming points for work experience. I planning to apply for ACS ( 261313) by next month, by that time I will gain 8 years plus 1month experience. In this case how many points can I claim for work experience, is it 10 points or 15 points.


----------



## veeraa (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello All, 

I have filed NSW 190 SS EOI on 29th Dec 2015 under ANZSCO : 261312 Developer programmer with 55+5 points. 

Could someone please tell me when can I expect invitation from NSW ? 

Thank you in advance !


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Venkat844 said:


> Congrats!!! I have query about claiming points for work experience. I planning to apply for ACS ( 261313) by next month, by that time I will gain 8 years plus 1month experience. In this case how many points can I claim for work experience, is it 10 points or 15 points.


Normally ACS will deduct 2 years if your degree in IT, so you will have 6 years left and 20 points.


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

Today is the happiest day as I had received the golden email. Thanks everyone here for your support.


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

Just uploaded my last PCC. 
Whew, PCCs are such a big hassle and pain you-know-where but that's the reality we have to deal with. 
Now, another wait begins for the grant. 
Hope it is a quick one :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rdak (Sep 7, 2015)

Its been 10 days that i have uploaded all the requested docs. I long could be the wait. My CO is from GSM Adelaide team.


----------



## rdak (Sep 7, 2015)

Once we upload all the docs, does that mean we have to stand in the queue from the beginning?


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

rdak said:


> Once we upload all the docs, does that mean we have to stand in the queue from the beginning?


For that i may not sure. The dateline is 28 days for us to upload the requested docs. So 2-6weeks you may get the results. Have you update your case to the immitracker?


----------



## jayandrae (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi All,

Just finished completing all the necessary documents needed to be uploaded to immi and now waiting for CO Allocation/Grant. What would be the expected timeframe for at least an allotment of CO to happen? Thanks in advance!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jayandrae said:


> Hi All, Just finished completing all the necessary documents needed to be uploaded to immi and now waiting for CO Allocation/Grant. What would be the expected timeframe for at least an allotment of CO to happen? Thanks in advance!



2-6 weeks roughly.


----------



## NxtDesAus (Jun 12, 2013)

Mainly depends on case to case, on website its 3 month time.

Developer Programmer ACS - 14Nov2015 || TOEFL 25Oct2015||EOI for 190 (NSW)- 15/11/2015 ||Invitation-24/11/2015 // SS Applied-27/11/2015// SS Received-17/12/2015 190 Visa lodged with 65 points: 21/12/2015 |PCC Uploaded-28/12/2015||Medicals Uploaded: 28/12/2015|| Documents uploaded - 01/01/2016// Grant:xxxxxx


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

hi guys,

i have one question

1) After getting pr visa(190 visa) how many days or years can we eligible or get citizenship or citizen?

best of luck all of you guys!!!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ven343 said:


> hi guys, i have one question 1) After getting pr visa(190 visa) how many days or years can we eligible or get citizenship or citizen? best of luck all of you guys!!!!


Not clear about what you asking, but you need to live 4 years in AU to become a cutizen, or if you are already in AU for past 3 years, 12 more months on PR.


----------



## noman486 (Sep 25, 2015)

NxtDesAus said:


> Mainly depends on case to case, on website its 3 month time.
> 
> Developer Programmer ACS - 14Nov2015 || TOEFL 25Oct2015||EOI for 190 (NSW)- 15/11/2015 ||Invitation-24/11/2015 // SS Applied-27/11/2015// SS Received-17/12/2015 190 Visa lodged with 65 points: 21/12/2015 |PCC Uploaded-28/12/2015||Medicals Uploaded: 28/12/2015|| Documents uploaded - 01/01/2016// Grant:xxxxxx



Hi. I also applied for VISA on 21/12/2015. I haven't heard anything from the department since then. Did you get email from your CO?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

noman486 said:


> Hi. I also applied for VISA on 21/12/2015. I haven't heard anything from the department since then. Did you get email from your CO?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you frontloaded all your documents including form 80 and 1221 (if you have dependants migrating together with you)? 

If yes, you would likely get a direct grant, no CO contact necessary.


----------



## maxngo (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi guys

I filed EOI 190 NSW as General accountant on 15-1-2016 with PTE all 90s, 65 points + 5 = 70

How long should i wait to get invitation? Thanks


----------



## ani01 (Nov 21, 2014)

maxngo said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I filed EOI 190 NSW as General accountant on 15-1-2016 with PTE all 90s, 65 points + 5 = 70
> 
> How long should i wait to get invitation? Thanks


 It depends how soon you get your state sponsor approved by NSW.
You may get your invite in a day or two after your State Sponsor Nomination is approved.


----------



## maxngo (Nov 18, 2015)

Yes but the first step is an invitation i still havent got yet.


----------



## ani01 (Nov 21, 2014)

Any grants today?


----------



## noman486 (Sep 25, 2015)

OZbeckons said:


> Have you frontloaded all your documents including form 80 and 1221 (if you have dependants migrating together with you)?
> 
> 
> 
> If yes, you would likely get a direct grant, no CO contact necessary.



Yes. I uploaded all the documents including form 80, 1221 and did the medical as well. It will be perfect if I get a direct grant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noman486 (Sep 25, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I received an email from my CO requesting additional information. One of the file that was sent to me says 

"Information from another person or organisation
In this request we have asked you to provide information from another person or organisation about your health, your ability to satisfy public interest visa criteria (including your character and police history), your English proficiency, or your skills or qualifications. You are allowed to take longer than the period specified above to provide this information to us."

I have already provided all the details including my PCC, medicals and and all other relevant documents almost three weeks ago. Is the above mentioned quote is asking me to provide all the documents again? Or is it a generic letter sent to all the applicants when additional information is requested?


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

noman486 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I received an email from my CO requesting additional information. One of the file that was sent to me says
> 
> ...


Hi, I also got request from CO so I think the request should be more specific than that.
Read your email more carefully.
It should have more detailed info on which specific forms and PCCs (if any) they request.


----------



## ani01 (Nov 21, 2014)

Any grants today?


----------



## Ragnarokk (Jan 18, 2016)

*citizen*



ven343 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i have one question
> 
> ...


hey, if u check in inmi au u can see , it says 4 year living in Australia legally. later on says, after u get ur pr, u need to wait 1 more year to apply for citizen. that will be the basic stuff, if u go outside of the country in between thats another question with other answer

found it there u go. 

"You may become a citizen of Australia in one of three possible ways. These are: 

By birth: In Australia people automatically become an Australian citizen if they are born here and one or both of their parents is an Australian citizen or permanent resident of Australia. 

By descent: If you are the child of an Australian citizen but you are born overseas you will generally be granted Australian citizenship. There are a number of rules that might apply to people in this category. These are indicated in the Australian Citizenship Act, 2007. 

By grant: If you are a non-citizen of Australia you can apply to become an Australian citizen. You must meet several requirements, which generally are that you: 

•Are an Australian permanent resident 
•Are over 16 years of age 
•Have lived in Australia as a lawful resident for a total of four years where absences of a cumulative duration of less than 12 months will not matter, including 12 months as a permanent resident immediately preceding the date of application where absences of a cumulative duration of less than 3 months during this period will not matter 
•Are of good character 
•Have a knowledge of basic English 
•Have an adequate knowledge of your responsibilities and privileges as a citizen 
•Are likely to reside in, or to maintain a close and continuing association with, Australia if granted citizenship "


----------



## xwan254 (Jan 27, 2016)

I find the processing of 190 is much slower than the processing of 189.
Many of us who applied for 190 have not been assigned with a CO for over one month. But CO usually contact with 189 applicants in less than 2 weeks...

189 Jan 2016 thread: /952042-189-visa-lodge-2016-gang-37 

I lodged my 190 (VIC) application on 06-01-2016 with one spouse and one dependent. Medical check and document upload have been done on 07-01-2016. No reply yet.


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

xwan254 said:


> I find the processing of 190 is much slower than the processing of 189.
> Many of us who applied for 190 have not been assigned with a CO for over one month. But CO usually contact with 189 applicants in less than 2 weeks...
> 
> 189 Jan 2016 thread: /952042-189-visa-lodge-2016-gang-37
> ...


It depends on the SOL/CSOL if I am not wrong. You can update your case at the immitracker.


----------



## xwan254 (Jan 27, 2016)

ToShac said:


> It depends on the SOL/CSOL if I am not wrong. You can update your case at the immitracker.


SOL is faster? I'm on SOL, but I did not notice any difference...


----------



## veeraa (Mar 26, 2014)

Guys! Anyone, 261312 - Developer programmer with 55+5, got invitation from NSW in this month ? I've filed EOI on 29th December 2015 and just waiting for initial stage of invitation from NSW state.


----------



## ani01 (Nov 21, 2014)

Any grants today?


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

Ragnarokk said:


> hey, if u check in inmi au u can see , it says 4 year living in Australia legally. later on says, after u get ur pr, u need to wait 1 more year to apply for citizen. that will be the basic stuff, if u go outside of the country in between thats another question with other answer
> 
> found it there u go.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your valuable info Ragnarokk !!!


----------



## dilipgirglani (May 16, 2015)

Dear Friends,

I have applied under 190 visa in Dec 15 and CO was assigned in first week of December. CO requested pcc of my wife which was submitted on 16th December 2015.

I am accountant with 70 points, applied for NSW.

Anyone can advise how long CO will take as my daughter admission is pending. 

Any feedback is appreciated.

Thank you.

Regards,
Dilip


----------



## Ahmedkwt (Jul 12, 2015)

Immi Account login error. Anyone facing similar issue?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ahmedkwt said:


> Immi Account login error. Anyone facing similar issue?


A few people do today.


----------



## ani01 (Nov 21, 2014)

Seems like no grants since 20/1. Is that true?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ani01 said:


> Seems like no grants since 20/1. Is that true?


No.


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

xwan254 said:


> I find the processing of 190 is much slower than the processing of 189.
> Many of us who applied for 190 have not been assigned with a CO for over one month. But CO usually contact with 189 applicants in less than 2 weeks...
> 
> 189 Jan 2016 thread: /952042-189-visa-lodge-2016-gang-37
> ...


you may be right, as I also applied for 190 on 29.12.2015 and no co assigned.


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

ToShac said:


> Today is the happiest day as I had received the golden email. Thanks everyone here for your support.


Congrats ToShac.... Have you got your Visa...??


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

Syed Umair said:


> Congrats ToShac.... Have you got your Visa...??


Yes Syed Umair, I have got my visa granted on 20/01/2016. Thank mate. Pray for you all getting the visa granted soon.


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

ani01 said:


> Seems like no grants since 20/1. Is that true?


Nope there is which is one of them is me  and there is others in other thread.


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

xwan254 said:


> SOL is faster? I'm on SOL, but I did not notice any difference...


If you check the immitracker there are no difference in 189 or 190 if the process is faster on each of the subclass. Like I said it all depends on your job, normally for us 190, the state sponsored will based on CSOL. But once invited and you have already lodge it not an issue. There are also some applied 190 and within 1 month they got their visa direct granted. It all depends on your docs you had upload. Good luck in your process.


----------



## sunnyy_619 (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi.i have been a silent reader from long time.
190 visa lodged on 19 nov
Last co contact:9 dec.
Eagerly waiting for grant.waiting is so much frustrating.
Any grants today??


----------



## js22 (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi guys,

I'm new to this forum. I lodged my 190 application on the 14th of December, 2015. The case officer sent me a request for information email on the 12th of January. All I really had to upload were forms 80 and 1221 which I uploaded onto my immi account on the 18th. Do I have to email the case officer the documents as well is the uploading sufficient? I haven't heard anything since. 

The wait is excruciating!

Thanks!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

If you have uploaded the requested documents online and clicked the *Information provided* button, then no need to email the same set of documents.


However reply to CO email to confirm that you have uploaded all the requested documents via the IMMI account online. 





js22 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm new to this forum. I lodged my 190 application on the 14th of December, 2015. The case officer sent me a request for information email on the 12th of January. All I really had to upload were forms 80 and 1221 which I uploaded onto my immi account on the 18th. Do I have to email the case officer the documents as well is the uploading sufficient? I haven't heard anything since.
> 
> ...


----------



## jayandrae (Sep 8, 2015)

Got my direct grant w/o CO allocation last Thursday, 28th January, and was given 1 year to enter Australia as a PR. Thank you all, this forum is so much of help! lane: :first:


----------



## a2avin (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi All,

I applied for ACS on 22-Dec, on 11-Jan I got a response from ACS to convert my application to RPL application. I have responded back to them yesterday. Do we have one with similar experience? What is the normal processing timelines for an RPL application?

Thanks


----------



## Sree_Balla (Oct 13, 2015)

jayandrae said:


> Got my direct grant w/o CO allocation last Thursday, 28th January, and was given 1 year to enter Australia as a PR. Thank you all, this forum is so much of help! lane: :first:


Congratulations!!!


----------



## js22 (Jan 29, 2016)

Jeeten#80 said:


> If you have uploaded the requested documents online and clicked the *Information provided* button, then no need to email the same set of documents.
> 
> 
> However reply to CO email to confirm that you have uploaded all the requested documents via the IMMI account online.


Thanks a ton for that. I have an agent who has done everything so far on my behalf. Is it okay if I email the CO directly myself to confirm that the submitted documents have been received? On the immi online account it says documents were received on the 18th with a green check mark beside them. 

Would you know why it's taking the CO so long to assess my application?


----------



## 3sh (Oct 11, 2015)

js22 said:


> Thanks a ton for that. I have an agent who has done everything so far on my behalf. Is it okay if I email the CO directly myself to confirm that the submitted documents have been received? On the immi online account it says documents were received on the 18th with a green check mark beside them.
> 
> Would you know why it's taking the CO so long to assess my application?


If you have uploaded, now the ball is in CO's court. S/He'll pick up when s/he picks up. No on can tell why the application is getting delayed or why people got Grant soon. 

It is considered that there are backlogs from last year which should be cleared. So no idea.

Welcome to the club of waiting for grant.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

If you have hired an Agent THEN ask your agent to do ALL correspondence with DIBP.

Regarding GRANT - Its very subjective and depends on every individual case/circumstances. No one can ascertain as to when DIBP will pick up your case and issue a grant.




js22 said:


> Thanks a ton for that. I have an agent who has done everything so far on my behalf. Is it okay if I email the CO directly myself to confirm that the submitted documents have been received? On the immi online account it says documents were received on the 18th with a green check mark beside them.
> 
> Would you know why it's taking the CO so long to assess my application?


----------



## lakku (Dec 28, 2015)

I received 190 invitation yesterday  
I have successfully submitted my nomination yesterday ($300 aud)

Can someone please let me know the next steps?

Details:
Eoi: Dec 11th 15 (55+5)
Invite: Jan 29th 16
Nomination sub: Jan 29th 16


----------



## Mkanth (Feb 5, 2015)

*Update your signature to get help help from others quickly*



js22 said:


> Thanks a ton for that. I have an agent who has done everything so far on my behalf. Is it okay if I email the CO directly myself to confirm that the submitted documents have been received? On the immi online account it says documents were received on the 18th with a green check mark beside them.
> 
> Would you know why it's taking the CO so long to assess my application?


Hi Js22,

It seems like you don't have a signature, in my experience, other expatforum members can understand easily through the signature that shows your timeline of events and help you quickly.


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

lakku said:


> I received 190 invitation yesterday
> I have successfully submitted my nomination yesterday ($300 aud)
> 
> Can someone please let me know the next steps?
> ...


You will receive 2 emails (normally within minutes of each other)
1 from NSW confirming success in nomination
1 from DIBP inviting you to apply for 190 visa


----------



## veeraa (Mar 26, 2014)

Congratulations!

May I know your ANZSCO code ?



lakku said:


> I received 190 invitation yesterday
> I have successfully submitted my nomination yesterday ($300 aud)
> 
> Can someone please let me know the next steps?
> ...


----------



## lakku (Dec 28, 2015)

261312 - Developer programmer.




veeraa said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> May I know your ANZSCO code ?
> 
> ...


----------



## lakku (Dec 28, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> lakku said:
> 
> 
> > I received 190 invitation yesterday
> ...



I got the confirmation on nomination but haven't received DIBP invite to apply for 190 visa.

Will it take time to verify my nomination and revert with the outcome?


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

lakku said:


> I got the confirmation on nomination but haven't received DIBP invite to apply for 190 visa.
> 
> Will it take time to verify my nomination and revert with the outcome?


At this stage you have been invited to apply for nomination and have now applied for nomination, you have not been nominated yet.

You only get the confirmation on nomination AFTER you have paid the $300.
Mine took around 10 days and it was then I got the 2 emails mentioned.

I hope this helps


----------



## lakku (Dec 28, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> lakku said:
> 
> 
> > I got the confirmation on nomination but haven't received DIBP invite to apply for 190 visa.
> ...



Thank you Diva


----------



## js22 (Jan 29, 2016)

Jeeten#80 said:


> If you have hired an Agent THEN ask your agent to do ALL correspondence with DIBP.
> 
> Regarding GRANT - Its very subjective and depends on every individual case/circumstances. No one can ascertain as to when DIBP will pick up your case and issue a grant.


Thanks! 

That's a fair point. I've seen people who've applied later get this grants issued before people who've applied much earlier. I thought that having a CO open up the file and then ask for whatever extra documentation (if any) would mean that it shouldn't take too much longer from that point onwards. Does submission of application onshore make the process any quicker?


----------



## js22 (Jan 29, 2016)

3sh said:


> If you have uploaded, now the ball is in CO's court. S/He'll pick up when s/he picks up. No on can tell why the application is getting delayed or why people got Grant soon.
> 
> It is considered that there are backlogs from last year which should be cleared. So no idea.
> 
> Welcome to the club of waiting for grant.


The waiting game is crazy!


----------



## js22 (Jan 29, 2016)

Mkanth said:


> Hi Js22,
> 
> It seems like you don't have a signature, in my experience, other expatforum members can understand easily through the signature that shows your timeline of events and help you quickly.


Thanks for letting me know, Mkanth. Unfortunately, as I don't have enough posts yet, I can't put up a signature. I'll get onto that as soon as it becomes available. But in the mean time, I'll post it below. 

(234599 Life Scientist nec 190 VIC)

15/12/2012: IELTS (L: 8.0, R: 8.5, W: 7.0, S: 8.5, Overall: 8.0)
17/11/2015: VETASSESS Skills Assessment
02/12/2015: Lodged EOI (70 pts - 190)
04/12/2015: Invited by VIC (SS 190 - 70 pts)
14/12/2015: Visa Lodged onshore
24/12/2015: Medicals
26/12/2015: AFP police check, Indian PCC
12/01/2016: CO asked for forms 80, 1221 and evidence of living in regional Australia for 2 years
18/01/2016: All requested documents uploaded 
... waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have seen instances where onshore applications are processed faster.






js22 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> That's a fair point. I've seen people who've applied later get this grants issued before people who've applied much earlier. I thought that having a CO open up the file and then ask for whatever extra documentation (if any) would mean that it shouldn't take too much longer from that point onwards. Does submission of application onshore make the process any quicker?


----------



## itsmejai (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi Friends,

Need some advice on paying visa fee via ImmiAccount.

I have HDFC debit card, and it says payment declined. Can someone suggest me payment methods? Someone suggested HDFC forex card, but they are asking for visa sticker.

I have a friend who is in Australia, he ready to pay for me. Can I use others card for payment?

Thanks in Advance!!!

Regards,
Jai
===================
189 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
190 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
11/07/2015 -- IELTS (Proficient)
18/09/2015 -- EOI 189 Submitted (60 points)
08/11/2015 -- EOI 190 Submitted (65 Points)
26/11/2015 -- Invitation(NSW SS)
04/12/2015 -- Applied for Nomination
19/01/2016 -- Application approved
29/01/2016 -- PCC done


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

itsmejai said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Need some advice on paying visa fee via ImmiAccount.
> 
> ...


My first attempt at payment was declined so I contacted my bank. It was flagged as fraudulent transaction due to large and unusual nature. They cleared it and second attempt worked fine.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> My first attempt at payment was declined so I contacted my bank. It was flagged as fraudulent transaction due to large and unusual nature. They cleared it and second attempt worked fine.


This is usual practice with British banks... I also had to call hsbc.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Pay the visa fees using your Friends card (who is in Australia). There won't be any issue. Many people have done this way.

Later on settle the transaction with him in INR (this would benefit both of you).





itsmejai said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Need some advice on paying visa fee via ImmiAccount.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mkanth (Feb 5, 2015)

I guess, onshore is less risky. Tracking their whereabouts are more easy. Consequently, they get grants quickly relatively.


----------



## itsmejai (Oct 11, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Pay the visa fees using your Friends card (who is in Australia). There won't be any issue. Many people have done this way.
> 
> Later on settle the transaction with him in INR (this would benefit both of you).



Thank You Jeetendra!!!


----------



## js22 (Jan 29, 2016)

Sadly, in my case at least, seeing it has been over 2 weeks since I submitted all requested documents, applying onshore hasn't sped up the process. 

Could it also be that the people on here waiting and I have the same case officer? And such as, we are all in the same waiting boat? Seems unlikely but I don't think it's improbable.

I should mention that my CO is Adelaide based.


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

js22 said:


> Sadly, in my case at least, seeing it has been over 2 weeks since I submitted all requested documents, applying onshore hasn't sped up the process.
> 
> Could it also be that the people on here waiting and I have the same case officer? And such as, we are all in the same waiting boat? Seems unlikely but I don't think it's improbable.
> 
> I should mention that my CO is Adelaide based.


There are a lot of such people! Oneshore doesn't give much advantage. 
I submitted the app and uploaded the requested stuff back in November and stil waiting.
Onshore, Adelaide.


----------



## ani01 (Nov 21, 2014)

Me too onshore, adelaide. Still waiting.
My friend applied his visa(189) on 10 jan and got his grant on 20th jan (onshore adelaide).
Not sure how are things getting prioritized.


----------



## js22 (Jan 29, 2016)

IvS said:


> There are a lot of such people! Oneshore doesn't give much advantage.
> I submitted the app and uploaded the requested stuff back in November and stil waiting.
> Onshore, Adelaide.


Wow that's a long wait! Hopefully it happens sooner rather than later!


----------



## js22 (Jan 29, 2016)

ani01 said:


> Me too onshore, adelaide. Still waiting.
> My friend applied his visa(189) on 10 jan and got his grant on 20th jan (onshore adelaide).
> Not sure how are things getting prioritized.


When exactly did you apply? Have you heard from immigration at all since you applied?


----------



## ani01 (Nov 21, 2014)

js22 said:


> When exactly did you apply? Have you heard from immigration at all since you applied?


__________________
190
ANZSCO: 262112
ACS +ve: 19th May 2014
PTE: 79 Overall - 16th Oct 2015
190 EOI: 60 Points Lodged - 18th Nov 2015
State Invite - 27th Nov 2015
EOI Points - (60+5) : 65
EOI Invite: 27th Nov 2015
VISA Lodged - 13th Dec 2015
PCC Uploaded - 8th Jan 2016
CO Request for Medicals - 12th Jan 2016
Medicals Uploaded - 13th Jan 2016
Grant - ??


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

Dear all, 

I wrote to GSM team yesterday. And i FINALLY GOT MY GRANT TODAY AT 3pm Sydney time. 

Thanks to all members of Expat forum. I received a lot of help from the admins, mods and members. 

Wish u all luck on your way to Australia !!!


----------



## bossshakil (Nov 8, 2014)

boo2013 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I wrote to GSM team yesterday. And i FINALLY GOT MY GRANT TODAY AT 3pm Sydney time.
> 
> ...


Congrats...it was so fast !


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

boo2013 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I wrote to GSM team yesterday. And i FINALLY GOT MY GRANT TODAY AT 3pm Sydney time.
> 
> ...


Congrats boo 
Btw, why did you write to GSM? 
Our timelines are similar so hopefully my turn will come soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

OZbeckons said:


> Congrats boo
> Btw, why did you write to GSM?
> Our timelines are similar so hopefully my turn will come soon :fingerscrossed:


I actually requested for a VAC 2 invoice and another CO sent me one. But my husband finally got functional English evidence after that ( lucky me i didnt pay the money yet, it was payable within 7 days only)

I wrote them to cancel the effectiveness of VAC 2 invoice on my Application last week. But no response. 

Yesterday I logged into my Online immi account and found out that the invoice no longer appears. So I wrote the them again to say that I already acknowledged the change. But in fact it was just a reminder . I actually use the Title a bit different to hope that it would catch eyes of the CO maybe, made it seem quite serious 

How strange I found out that there were 3 COs working on my case. One CO requested info. One CO sent the VAC invoice. Another issued the Grant Email.

You will get it soon. Finger crossed !!!


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

boo2013 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I wrote to GSM team yesterday. And i FINALLY GOT MY GRANT TODAY AT 3pm Sydney time.
> 
> ...


Wow that great wishes you all the best for your future in Australia. Me now waiting to move to the Australia cant wait actually


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

I see, well, for me, it's the reverse in that my wife needs to provide her IELTS result. 
You got the grant quite fast, I wonder if that's because you're already onshore. 
Anyway, congrats again


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

OZbeckons said:


> I see, well, for me, it's the reverse in that my wife needs to provide her IELTS result.
> You got the grant quite fast, I wonder if that's because you're already onshore.
> Anyway, congrats again


No im offshore. 

The reason i put it like onshore as i was studying in AUS 5 years ago.


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

OZbeckons said:


> I see, well, for me, it's the reverse in that my wife needs to provide her IELTS result.
> You got the grant quite fast, I wonder if that's because you're already onshore.
> Anyway, congrats again


It depends also on each individual applications and skills. It can be subjective from what i had observed. If you docs can prove and convince the CO, it is not an issue. Moga Sukses


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

In that case, you are quite lucky that you got it fast 

All the best in preparing your return to Oz.


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

[Hi Guys

I have applied 190 visa offshore for south Australia.Can i move to melbourne before granting 190 visa as i have valid student visa for melbourne.after granting 190 visa ,i will transfer my credit to South austrlia university to complete the state condition.can i move .please suggest.As i have to fullfill the student visa conditions as well.Please suggest.


----------



## veeraa (Mar 26, 2014)

Guys, any invitations from NSW today ??


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

boo2013 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I wrote to GSM team yesterday. And i FINALLY GOT MY GRANT TODAY AT 3pm Sydney time.
> 
> ...


Dear boo2013,

Congratulations a lot for your visa grant 

Please tell us, what you had wrote in the mail ?


----------



## veeraa (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi Lakku, Mine is also the same code, but I have submitted on 29th Dec. Hope I will also get the invitation soon. By the way, what is your points breakup ? As I got competent in PTEA I would like to compare the points also.




lakku said:


> 261312 - Developer programmer.


----------



## lakku (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi Veera,

Below are my details
Pte
L 70| R 71| W 72| S 65
I have overall of 55 points.
Have applied for Vic and NSW SS.
Vic got rejected, invited by NSW 

FYI,
ACS : May 15
Pte: Nov 15
Eoi submitted: Vic 09-Dec-15| NSW 10-Dec-15
Vic rejected: 15-jan-16
NSW invite: 29-jan-16

Also there was around 14k number diff in the eoi applucation numbers for Vic and NSW. As per my observation on the result, it took 2 weeks to process 14k applications.







veeraa said:


> Hi Lakku, Mine is also the same code, but I have submitted on 29th Dec. Hope I will also get the invitation soon. By the way, what is your points breakup ? As I got competent in PTEA I would like to compare the points also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## veeraa (Mar 26, 2014)

lakku said:


> Hi Veera,
> 
> Below are my details
> Pte
> ...


Thank you for sharing your details. It is appearing that English language points plays a key role and I have to wait for a longer period as I got only competent in English.


----------



## ani01 (Nov 21, 2014)

Any gants today?
Does the processing time depends on the code we have applied for? - I dont think so.
Once invitation is received I guess the processing should be straight forward.

But then I wonder why is it taking such a long time to get a grant? Is 190 faster than 189? - i doubt. I have been watching other threads and finding 189 grants within 15 days after all documents are submitted.

If verification of document takes time then there should be common processing time for all applicants. Looks like applications are there at the bottom. God knows when they would be granted.

__________________
190
VISA Lodged - 13th Dec 2015
PCC Uploaded - 8th Jan 2016 (all docs except medicals)
CO Request for Medicals - 12th Jan 2016
Medicals Uploaded - 13th Jan 2016
Grant - ??


----------



## amandeep2208 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hello all,

Application moved ahead a bit got approval from NSW and DIBP invite to submit forms, money and docs.

Any idea how much time will last process takes?

Thanks


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

Congrats.

Can u please tell me what is the number to call dibp and what you wrote to gsm team.i too want to call them.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations |||*


It seems you have received NSW SS and DIBP Invite to lodge Visa Application.

*Congratulations !!!*


The standard processing time for 190 SS Visa is 3 months from date of application. The actual time varies from case to case basis.

Have seen applicants receiving Grants within 3 months and others who are waiting for over 6-10 months or so.






amandeep2208 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Application moved ahead a bit got approval from NSW and DIBP invite to submit forms, money and docs.
> 
> ...


----------



## js22 (Jan 29, 2016)

Anyone lucky enough to get a grant this past week? 

This wait is killing me...


----------



## lakku (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi Amandeep,

Can you provide you time lines please.






amandeep2208 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Application moved ahead a bit got approval from NSW and DIBP invite to submit forms, money and docs.
> 
> ...


----------



## amandeep2208 (Jul 2, 2015)

lakku said:


> Hi Amandeep,
> 
> Can you provide you time lines please.


Hi

ACS approval on 24th Nov 2015
NSW Nomination on 11th Dec 2015
DIBP Invitation on 3rd feb 2016
Now compiling docs for lodging visa.

Can I lodge visa before PCC and MEDICALS?

Thanks


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

amandeep2208 said:


> Hi
> 
> ACS approval on 24th Nov 2015
> NSW Nomination on 11th Dec 2015
> ...


Yes, you should lodge first. Then once you lodge you should receive for Hap ID to do you medicals.


----------



## a2avin (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi All,

I got +ve ACS response from RPL. However I am slightly confused with what I can claim for my experince. 

As it reads:

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code. 

The following employment after June 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 06/05 - 05/11 (5yrs 11mths) 
Position: Business Analyst 
Employer: xxx
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 05/11 - 07/12 (1yrs 2mths) 
Position: Business Analyst 
Employer xxx
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 07/12 - 12/13 (1yrs 5mths) 
Position: Senior Business Analyst 
Employer: xxxxx
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 12/13 - 12/15 (2yrs 0mths) 
Position: Business Consultant
Employer: xxxx
Country: UNITED KINGDOM


How many years can I claim points for ? Is it 10.6 or 4.6? Can someone help?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

a2avin said:


> Hi All, I got +ve ACS response from RPL. However I am slightly confused with what I can claim for my experince. As it reads: Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code. The following employment after June 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code. Dates: 06/05 - 05/11 (5yrs 11mths) Position: Business Analyst Employer: xxx Country: INDIA Dates: 05/11 - 07/12 (1yrs 2mths) Position: Business Analyst Employer xxx Country: INDIA Dates: 07/12 - 12/13 (1yrs 5mths) Position: Senior Business Analyst Employer: xxxxx Country: INDIA Dates: 12/13 - 12/15 (2yrs 0mths) Position: Business Consultant Employer: xxxx Country: UNITED KINGDOM How many years can I claim points for ? Is it 10.6 or 4.6? Can someone help?


4.6 - but as the points are given for: 3, 5 and 8, you can only claim 3 years = 5 points.


----------



## vzdike (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi guys,

Just to update all, visa grant had been recieved.


----------



## lakku (Dec 28, 2015)

Congratulations



vzdike said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just to update all, visa grant had been recieved.


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

vzdike said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just to update all, visa grant had been recieved.


Congrats! 

Grant on Saturday?


----------



## Anibal Ryan (Nov 19, 2014)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

vzdike said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just to update all, visa grant had been recieved.


Vzdike Congratulations...!! 

But when you received invitation...??


----------



## vzdike (Nov 7, 2015)

IvS said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Grant on Saturday?



Yes grant came through on a saturday....


----------



## vzdike (Nov 7, 2015)

Syed Umair said:


> Vzdike Congratulations...!!
> 
> But when you received invitation...??


17 November 2015 South Australia approved my SS and I were invited for the visa


----------



## amandeep2208 (Jul 2, 2015)

congratulations


----------



## Subha87 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi All,

I have a query regarding 190 visa. I vaguely remember reading in this forum that when we receive an SS CO gets allocated. Is that the case? 





--------------------------
190 261112
EOI : 09-Dec-2015
NSW Approval : 21-Dec-2015
Invite : 12-Jan-2016
Visa Lodged : 21-Jan-2016 (All docs including meds & PCC uploaded
Grant : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Subha87 said:


> Hi All, I have a query regarding 190 visa. I vaguely remember reading in this forum that when we receive an SS CO gets allocated. Is that the case? -------------------------- 190 261112 EOI : 09-Dec-2015 NSW Approval : 21-Dec-2015 Invite : 12-Jan-2016 Visa Lodged : 21-Jan-2016 (All docs including meds & PCC uploaded Grant : :fingerscrossed:



Co gets allocated within 3-6 weeks after visa lodgment.


----------



## sunnyy_619 (Jan 29, 2016)

*hoping*

Hoping for some grants today.Been more than 80 days now.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

Subha87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query regarding 190 visa. I vaguely remember reading in this forum that when we receive an SS CO gets allocated. Is that the case?
> 
> ...


when an SS is received, DIBP invitation will also be sent.


----------



## Subha87 (Dec 19, 2015)

No CO contacts for 190 seems a little scary. Any specific reasons that you guys can think of? Is this normal?


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

Yes, iam too worried. What is going on.


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

Yes,what is going on


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

All normal i think, i see nothing unusual.


----------



## dilipgirglani (May 16, 2015)

Hi,

I have applied as Accountant General in NSW.

My query is that CO has requested my wife Pcc, which I uploaded on 16/12/2015, since then I have not heard anything.

Is there anyone in same situation.

Dilip


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

dilipgirglani said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied as Accountant General in NSW.
> 
> ...



So many in same situation Dilip...... Dig in to the different threads and read the signatures. You will have a fare idea.

All the very best


----------



## NxtDesAus (Jun 12, 2013)

What all application statuses we are having in immiaccount, I am just seeing Application Received since I have lodge my visa.

<CGDataProvider 0x1827e4f0>


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

Guys,

Got the golden mail 
Great Lunar New Year gift from OZ 
Luckily for me, the wait period after CO contact is relatively a short one, just 2 weeks after I submitted all the CO requested documents.
So, in my case, the waiting time is similar to what it'd have been for a direct grant. 
Luckily, my calculation in choosing to submit application first and upload documents later proved to be correct.
I chose it because I didn't want to fill out form 80 until CO asked for it. 

Thanks to all useful info from you guys. 
Good luck to those who are still waiting, your turn will come soon. 

Now the door is wide open, the playing field is level and time to maximize the opportunity to the fullest!


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Subha87 said:


> No CO contacts for 190 seems a little scary. Any specific reasons that you guys can think of? Is this normal?


If they need any further info........sometimes .....Yes........they do contact you........otherwise no issues........


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

OZbeckons said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got the golden mail
> Great Lunar New Year gift from OZ
> ...


It is a great hangbao for you on this Lunar New Year. Congratz to you and all the best to your success. Gong Xi Fa Cai


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

ToShac said:


> It is a great hangbao for you on this Lunar New Year. Congratz to you and all the best to your success. Gong Xi Fa Cai


Thanks! Gong Xi Fa Cai to you too


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

Congratulations ozbeckons.


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

My immi account shows"in progess".What does this mean.

As well some people says that their immi account shows Application received.


----------



## Subha87 (Dec 19, 2015)

REXYRR said:


> My immi account shows"in progess".What does this mean.
> 
> As well some people says that their immi account shows Application received.




Hi Rexyrr,

This means a CO is assigned to your case. This is happy news mate. Can you please share your timelines.


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

I have lodged my visa application on 3rd December.It is according to acknowledgement letter ,which i have recieved after payment.


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

what is SS means.


----------



## veeraa (Mar 26, 2014)

Any invitations for 55+5 pointers ? No update since 9th Feb


----------



## kunwar.bindra (Feb 13, 2016)

*261312 60 points*

I applied under NSW with (55+5) points on 2nd Oct for Developer Programmer but till now nothing came:confused2:

I was quite hopeful after seeing lot of invites for 60 pointers but seems like luck is not favoring and will have to go for PTE to increase my score.
Seems like more invites are going to 261313 (Soft Engineer)


----------



## veeraa (Mar 26, 2014)

kunwar.bindra said:


> I applied under NSW with (55+5) points on 2nd Oct for Developer Programmer but till now nothing came:confused2:
> 
> I was quite hopeful after seeing lot of invites for 60 pointers but seems like luck is not favoring and will have to go for PTE to increase my score.
> Seems like more invites are going to 261313 (Soft Engineer)


What is your English score ?


----------



## kunwar.bindra (Feb 13, 2016)

My Score is (Reading 7 , Writing 6.5, Speaking 6.5 , Listening 6.5)

Developer programmer - 261312
--------------------------------------------
NSW SS 190 with 55+5 
EOI Submitted - 2nd Oct 2015 
NSW Invite - :fingerscrossed:


----------



## veeraa (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you for your response!

Please keep us update... I have submitted my EOI on December 29th, 2015 with same points and waiting for invitation.

Guys, anyone submitted EOI before October 2nd, 2015 under SOL 261312 with competent English, same points (55+5) and waiting for the NSW invitation?? 

Or anyone submitted EOI after October 2nd, 2015 under SOL 261312 with competent English, same points (55+5) and got the invitation/approval/grant ???

Please reply.



kunwar.bindra said:


> My Score is (Reading 7 , Writing 6.5, Speaking 6.5 , Listening 6.5)
> 
> Developer programmer - 261312
> --------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## lakku (Dec 28, 2015)

I got my nomination approved on 15th Feb  can someone please let me know how to pay visa fee from India. I approached Thomas Cook, they aren't providing travel card for immigration purpose.

I have a friend in Australia. Pls let me how can he pay from Aus.

Below are my details 
Pte L 70| R 71| W 72| S 65 
I have overall of 55 points. 
ACS : May 15 
Pte: Nov 15
Eoi submitted: 
Vic 09-Dec-15| NSW 10-Dec-15 
Vic rejected: 15-jan-16 
NSW invite: 29-jan-16 
Nomination submitted 30-jan-16
Nomination approved 15-feb-16
Visa - :/


----------



## kraviraj82 (Feb 9, 2015)

lakku said:


> I got my nomination approved on 15th Feb  can someone please let me know how to pay visa fee from India. I approached Thomas Cook, they aren't providing travel card for immigration purpose.
> 
> I have a friend in Australia. Pls let me how can he pay from Aus.
> 
> ...


Congratulations. Please provide your ANZ code


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

lakku said:


> I got my nomination approved on 15th Feb  can someone please let me know how to pay visa fee from India. I approached Thomas Cook, they aren't providing travel card for immigration purpose. I have a friend in Australia. Pls let me how can he pay from Aus. Below are my details Pte L 70| R 71| W 72| S 65 I have overall of 55 points. ACS : May 15 Pte: Nov 15 Eoi submitted: Vic 09-Dec-15| NSW 10-Dec-15 Vic rejected: 15-jan-16 NSW invite: 29-jan-16 Nomination submitted 30-jan-16 Nomination approved 15-feb-16 Visa - :/



Congrats!

He can use debit/credit card, you can do it online if he provides his card details.


----------



## veeraa (Mar 26, 2014)

Congratulations!

You can try with HDFC Bank Multicurrency Platinum ForexPlus*card. But you need to activate international transactions. Please check with them.

By the way what is your category.



lakku said:


> I got my nomination approved on 15th Feb  can someone please let me know how to pay visa fee from India. I approached Thomas Cook, they aren't providing travel card for immigration purpose.
> 
> I have a friend in Australia. Pls let me how can he pay from Aus.
> 
> ...


----------



## lakku (Dec 28, 2015)

261312 - Developer programmer


----------



## wasimbaig (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi Folks,

First of all thank you very much for the valuable information and thoughts shared by all of you friends.

I had lodged my 190 NSW visa on 14th November 2015 and it's been more than 90 days since then but haven't received the visa as yet. Mind says that's ok a couple of weeks here and there are quite fine but my heart says "get me some patience else i am pounding". So was wondering if it's not that unusual for the grant to take beyond 90 days as i have seen from the threads people getting grants in pretty short amount of time.

So sharing of information and ideas will surely help to be updated with the stuff.

*My time line is as below;*
EOI 190 NSW Filed: 08-Sep-2015
NSW Nomination Received: 20-Sep-2015
Invitation Received: 26-Oct-2015
Visa Lodged: 14-Nov-2015
CO Contacted: 21-Dec-2015
Info Provided: 23-Dec-2015
Grant: Waitiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing


----------



## veeraa (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you for your response!

Your NSW progress increasing my hopes on my NSW invitation.



lakku said:


> 261312 - Developer programmer


----------



## Happy006 (Aug 18, 2015)

No new grants?????


----------



## veeraa (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi! Any NSW invitations for 55+5 pointers for 2613xx ?


----------



## veeraa (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi! Any NSW invitations for 55+5 pointers for 2613xx ?


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

please please someone help me i got invite from NSW, i clicked the link from the email and entered all my information then i uploaded the documents it was showing the documents being uploaded status it went till 76% then it gave error window like connection error or something when i refreshed the window it says the link has been invalidated as it has been accessed too many times pls pls someone help me i only accessed it 2 times why has this happened what would i do now? please help


----------



## tridib.heritage (Dec 27, 2015)

I have silently following this forum for a long time. Lodged my visa in Dec last year still waiting. Timeline as below:

Visa lodged: 18 Dec 2015
CO contact: 15 Jan 2016 requesting medicals, employment remuneration proof and personal particulars form.

Provided docs by 25 Jan

No contact still.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

Dear Seniors and Friends...

Its 128 days completed today post lodgement of my case on 24 Oct 15....I need to call DIBP as nothing is moving forward in my case except for CO contact on 30 Nov and uploaded all reqd docs on 17 Dec 15. 

Could someone please share the Adelaide team CO phone number to contact and make an enquiry regarding the case...

Thanx in advance...


----------



## NxtDesAus (Jun 12, 2013)

Any December applicant got grant?


----------



## Sheeja031 (Jun 4, 2015)

I have lodged an application on my behalf of my friend who is offshore now .
Timeline : Visa lodged 09/12/2015
Co contact : 13/Jan /2016 asked add docs
provided on 14/01/2016 ,no response since then .
Called up Adelaide GSM on 0731367000
and the officer told that DIBP is a little behind processing the applications and therefore ,wait patiently till they contact you .


----------



## js22 (Jan 29, 2016)

Sheeja031 said:


> I have lodged an application on my behalf of my friend who is offshore now .
> Timeline : Visa lodged 09/12/2015
> Co contact : 13/Jan /2016 asked add docs
> provided on 14/01/2016 ,no response since then .
> ...


Hey Sheeja031,

Anything starting with 07 is a Queensland number. Are you sure you didn't end up contacting someone in Brisbane?


----------



## pallavs7 (Mar 4, 2016)

I lodged my visa application on 24th Dec 2015 .. Till now no information about CO contact .. My status from 1st day showing as received." Application Received". Heath has been finalized. Documents all uploaded , PCC everything .. still no updates..

Any one in same situation.. Very tensed.


----------



## tridib.heritage (Dec 27, 2015)

I have lodged on 18th dec, got co contact on 15th jan which I replied in 3 days after that nothing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi All

Allah has rewarded Me, Souse and my Kid on Friday and I am very very happy to inform you all the i have received GRANT MAIL today at 2:58 a.m. IST.

I lodged at 23rd September 2015, all 3 CO's contacted and no employer verification happened. I have claimed 70 points including my spouse (5 points).
Jobcode: 223311
IED: 22-01-2017

Thank you all once again for helping me.

Canchi


----------



## tridib.heritage (Dec 27, 2015)

canchi_mohd said:


> Hi All
> 
> Allah has rewarded Me, Souse and my Kid on Friday and I am very very happy to inform you all the i have received GRANT MAIL today at 2:58 a.m. IST.
> 
> ...



Hi Canchi,

Did all 3 CO's asked for documents or it was just a contact


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

tridib.heritage said:


> Hi Canchi,
> 
> Did all 3 CO's asked for documents or it was just a contact
> 
> ...



Hi Tridib,

They asked me for different documents, which i had uploaded previously, but still i sent an email with the attachment and uploaded again in my immigration account.

thanks
Canchi


----------



## veeraa (Mar 26, 2014)

Has anyone got NSW invitation in this week under 2613 category?


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dear Forum members,
Please clear my doubt regarding job verification:-
I have observed , Only for sub class 189 and 489 job verifications is conducting by DIBP.
May be I wrong but not able to find any one time lines of subclass 190 member who got the job verification...
please if any member of 190 subclass who got their grant can clear my concern.....

thanks


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

pallavs7 said:


> I lodged my visa application on 24th Dec 2015 .. Till now no information about CO contact .. My status from 1st day showing as received." Application Received". Heath has been finalized. Documents all uploaded , PCC everything .. still no updates..
> 
> Any one in same situation.. Very tensed.


Hello brother,

I am in same situation as your's, except that i have lodged the visa on 22nd January, I still haven't been allocated a CO. I think you are near to getting 90 day's i.e. on 24th March, wait till then and then give a call to DIBP to know your status.

I am also fully tensed as CO has not contacted till date, don't know what's happening, just wishing for things to get cleared soon.


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

gaudit24 said:


> Hello brother,
> 
> I am in same situation as your's, except that i have lodged the visa on 22nd January, I still haven't been allocated a CO. I think you are near to getting 90 day's i.e. on 24th March, wait till then and then give a call to DIBP to know your status.
> 
> I am also fully tensed as CO has not contacted till date, don't know what's happening, just wishing for things to get cleared soon.


hi guys

I too have lodged Visa application on 3rd december.2015.Since than I have not got any CO Contact.I have completed 3 Months on 3rd March.I donot Know what is going on .Whether call to DIBP or not.Very upset.....................................................................


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

REXYRR said:


> hi guys I too have lodged Visa application on 3rd december.2015.Since than I have not got any CO Contact.I have completed 3 Months on 3rd March.I donot Know what is going on .Whether call to DIBP or not.Very upset.....................................................................


You can Try calling them, it has been over 3 month. However, i don't think it will help!


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> you can try calling them, it has been over 3 month. However, i don't think it will help!


yes.but my agent told me to not call them as well i donot know where to call as i donot know my allocation gsm team.so what to do .......................


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

REXYRR said:


> yes.but my agent told me to not call them as well i donot know where to call as i donot know my allocation gsm team.so what to do .......................


You agent is right. I would suggest listening to him.


----------



## amandeep2208 (Jul 2, 2015)

REXYRR said:


> hi guys
> 
> I too have lodged Visa application on 3rd december.2015.Since than I have not got any CO Contact.I have completed 3 Months on 3rd March.I donot Know what is going on .Whether call to DIBP or not.Very upset.....................................................................


Please share your time lines and code under which you applied.


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

amandeep2208 said:


> Please share your time lines and code under which you applied.




occupation :-ICT Trainer
Points :-70
Visa lodge:-3rd DECEMBER 2015
DOCUMENT FRONT UPLOAD
SINCE THEN WAITING............................NO CO CONTACT


----------



## lakku (Dec 28, 2015)

Logged my visa yesterday.
Can someone provide your inputs on medicals. Does medicals get rejected if we are underweight? My wife seems to be less in weight than normal. Pls advice

Pte L 70| R 71| W 72| S 65 
I have overall of 55 points. 
ACS : May 15
Pte: Nov 15
Eoi submitted: Vic 09-Dec-15| NSW 10-Dec15 
Vic rejected: 15-jan-16 
NSW invite: 29-jan-16 
Nomination submitted 30-jan-16 Nomination approved 15-feb-16 
Visa logged: 04-mar-16
CO - ?


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

lakku said:


> Logged my visa yesterday.
> Can someone provide your inputs on medicals. Does medicals get rejected if we are underweight? My wife seems to be less in weight than normal. Pls advice
> 
> Pte L 70| R 71| W 72| S 65
> ...


No dear,
Underweight is not any criteria for medical.
You Will be checked for chest x-rays, HIVs , TB etc only.


----------



## lakku (Dec 28, 2015)

Thank you very much


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

lakku said:


> Logged my visa yesterday. Can someone provide your inputs on medicals. Does medicals get rejected if we are underweight? My wife seems to be less in weight than normal. Pls advice Pte L 70| R 71| W 72| S 65 I have overall of 55 points. ACS : May 15 Pte: Nov 15 Eoi submitted: Vic 09-Dec-15| NSW 10-Dec15 Vic rejected: 15-jan-16 NSW invite: 29-jan-16 Nomination submitted 30-jan-16 Nomination approved 15-feb-16 Visa logged: 04-mar-16 CO - ?



Should not be an issue. I dont think they weight you up during the meficals.

Good luck.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Should not be an issue. I dont think they weight you up during the meficals.
> 
> Good luck.



They do weight you up and check hight too ( here in India to say least).
However, may not impact any medical condition due to that under weight.


----------



## Sheeja031 (Jun 4, 2015)

*Visa Granted*

Dear All , 

My friend's visa was granted today morning at 10:55 am (Australian Standard Time ).The application was lodged on 09/12/2015 and the visa grant date is 09/03/2016 .

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sheeja031 said:


> Dear All , My friend's visa was granted today morning at 10:55 am (Australian Standard Time ).The application was lodged on 09/12/2015 and the visa grant date is 09/03/2016 . Thanks


Congrats!)


----------



## js22 (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi guys, 

I got my PR earlier this morning after almost 3 months from the date of lodgement. I know there are people who have been waiting much, much longer. 
I wish everyone the best and hope everything works out quickly.

Regards,
Juan


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

js22 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i got my pr earlier this morning after almost 3 months from the date of lodgement. I know there are people who have been waiting much, much longer.
> I wish everyone the best and hope everything works out quickly.
> ...


congratulations


----------



## js22 (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks!

I just thought I'd fill everyone in on something with the aim of shedding some light on the whole visa process. I'd called DIBP on Tuesday (8th of March) to inquire about the status of my case. The lady on the line told me that my file had been assigned to an officer on the 7th of March. This is after I'd received the notification asking for additional documents back in January. So, my best guesstimate is that once you're contacted by the DIBP and are asked for additional documents, your case then goes into a waitlist till it is assigned to another officer (who might be from a different team than the one who asked for extra stuff in the first place). But considering it was picked up by a case officer on Monday, it only took 4 days after that to have the visa granted. I doubt being onshore makes much of a difference as I've been in Australia for a long time (post secondary schooling) and all of my tertiary education and work has been here. Still took 87 days. Go figure.

Hope this helps all those who are desperately waiting to hear some good news.

Cheers
J


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

Dear Members,
Its been more then 4 months and still waiting for my grant :-(
I have applied thru an agent, I want to know that could I mail to DIBP using my mail Id to enquire the status of my application ? As at DIBP the registered communication email address is of my agent.
Also, if yes, please share the email address to which I have to enquire.


----------



## skynet16 (Oct 20, 2015)

NONPRI said:


> Dear Members,
> Its been more then 4 months and still waiting for my grant :-(
> I have applied thru an agent, I want to know that could I mail to DIBP using my mail Id to enquire the status of my application ? As at DIBP the registered communication email address is of my agent.
> Also, if yes, please share the email address to which I have to enquire.


If you just want to know status of your application and already have an immi account login. Then try importing application. One of my friends did liked this and then he could see the application under his immiaccount and all the status messages. You can even change the default email address to yours but I would suggest against it.


----------



## lakku (Dec 28, 2015)

Any CO assigned recently?


----------



## lakku (Dec 28, 2015)

How long it is taking to get a CO assigned for 190 visa?


----------



## Ausboy2015 (Dec 2, 2015)

It usually takes a month to assign co
And according the immitracker statistics, it takes 2 months to grant a visa since co assigned.

Am I correct?


----------



## nispar (Jan 23, 2015)

Dear All,

We had applied for 190 for WA (Perth) on 1st Dec through a MARA agent. Medical (last formality) done on 9th Dec. Since then no news. Anyone having any idea when can we expect the Visa Grant? 
Points-70
Category- 141111 (Cafe & Restaurant Manager)

Regards.


----------



## skynet16 (Oct 20, 2015)

nispar said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We had applied for 190 for WA (Perth) on 1st Dec through a MARA agent. Medical (last formality) done on 9th Dec. Since then no news. Anyone having any idea when can we expect the Visa Grant?
> Points-70
> ...


It's over 90 days, have your agent tried calling DIBP? I think he/she should call now. I am not sure but maybe you can also give a call to find out what's going on with your application.


----------



## nispar (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks Skynet. 

The agent suggested to wait for some more time as raising a query may irritate the DIBP or they may ask for some additional docs intentionally to delay the process further. What should we do?

I also have few more queries:
1. My status is "Application Received" since the visa was lodged. Is it normal? 
2. I have not received any update on assignment of CO. No further query has been raised. We have uploaded most of the docs as per our knowledge through the agent. Is it regular practice? 
3. Is it any way I can see my file online as the MARA agent refuses to share the details as their database has details of other applicants as well.

Thanks.


----------



## Derrick Pete (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi All,

Am a new member in this forum. 

Just wanted to hear from you, if you have come across CO stating application under further assessment. How long does it take in these situations? will I need to repeat my medicals and PCC, please see my timelines. The wait is really huuuuhhhh....

Appreciate your response !!

190 SA
No. Of Applicants- 3 | 2 Adults, 1 Kid | No Points claimed for Spouse
System Administrator - 262113
ACS Filled: Attempt 1: 30 Aug'14 | Response : -Ve Sep'14
Attempt 2: 29 Sep'14 | Response : +ve Oct'14
IELTS Dec'14: L 7.5 R 7.0 W 6.5 S 7.5
PTE Jan'15: L 82 R 74 S 90 W 76
Points: 55. 
EOI :June'15
SS SA Applied:June'15 | Response : July'15
Visa Lodged with all the docuemnts (PCC, Medicals & etc): Aug'15 
CO Assigned: Oct'15, no response there after.
Emailed CO on update: 15 Jan'16 and 29 Jan'16
2nd CO responded: Mar'16, application undergoing further assessment.
Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mahesh16389 (Jun 18, 2014)

Well its been 5 months for me...finally I got email from DIBP.....saying adverse information found...

Well in my graduation mark sheet there is my university name and my exam centres name...apparently the asked my exam centre if I completed my graduation there ?? They replied that I havent which is true.....Now DIBP is asking me explanation about this ...I have send my written letter to my agent which he is going to forward it to DIBP...saying that they have carries verification in examination centre and I did not completed my graduation from there....

This feels like some bad joke ....I have been waiting for so many days worried....reminding my employer that they might get verification call...and instead they are wasting their and my time ...by verifying unknown...institutes......


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

Mahesh16389 said:


> Well its been 5 months for me...finally I got email from DIBP.....saying adverse information found...
> 
> Well in my graduation mark sheet there is my university name and my exam centres name...apparently the asked my exam centre if I completed my graduation there ?? They replied that I havent which is true.....Now DIBP is asking me explanation about this ...I have send my written letter to my agent which he is going to forward it to DIBP...saying that they have carries verification in examination centre and I did not completed my graduation from there....
> 
> This feels like some bad joke ....I have been waiting for so many days worried....reminding my employer that they might get verification call...and instead they are wasting their and my time ...by verifying unknown...institutes......


congratulations mahesh......................any verification they did......


----------



## AvanishF (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi guys,
I started my PR process through consultancy.
My agent submitted my EOI on 28th Dec,2015.
I have applied for VIC SS 190 with 60 points and currently waiting for invitation.Its been a long wait.
Is anybody on the same boat?


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

rexyrr said:


> congratulations mahesh......................any verification they did......


oops sorry i thought u got grant mail


seriously.they are making people frustrated


----------



## rajatkchugh (Oct 19, 2015)

Can you please put a light on this...how many days South Australia takes to send An Invitation...


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi,

Anyone here received call from CO directly or from Australian Consulate?

If yes, then please share set of questions they asked. Thanks.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

manc0108 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone here received call from CO directly or from Australian Consulate?
> 
> If yes, then please share set of questions they asked. Thanks.



Manc seems like you are posting your question on all the threads available on the forum 

Here check the answer to your query on this thread where you have posted the same question 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-grants-gsm-adelaide-184.html#post9818466


----------



## Derrick Pete (Mar 16, 2016)

Yaayyy!! Happy to let you all know that I got my grant!!


----------



## nispar (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi All,

I had applied on 1st Dec '15 for 190 (WA) with all the documents uploaded
upfront. My medicals were done on 10th Dec '15. Wait is on, since then.

Imported my application with the help of information provided on the forum
and my status is 'Application Received' till now. There has been no further communication from DIBP.

Now the dilemma is, that even after crossing 130 days our agent is
asking us to be patient and wait for another month and at this stage I
don’t want to mess with him as well.

My question to the seniors is, if I make a call to the immi office to check the status over the phone, will my agent get to know about it? 

Please advise. 

Thanks


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

since its been more than 100 days of visa lodge date. I decided to call them today morning. A lady answered the call after taking the file no. and she said "your application is under assessment, it has been verified. There are different stages in assessment. In couple of weeks it will be looked by some other officer. There are various security checks for the applicant and family members. I cant give you the timeframe but the CO will get in touch with you if he needs any documents. "

so I think the wait is now for another couple of weeks.


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

nispar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had applied on 1st Dec '15 for 190 (WA) with all the documents uploaded
> upfront. My medicals were done on 10th Dec '15. Wait is on, since then.
> ...


No, your agent will not know about your call.
But your agent is right. Please wait lil more dear... Grant is yours sooner


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

Derrick Pete said:


> Yaayyy!! Happy to let you all know that I got my grant!!




Many many congratulations dear


----------



## PakHiker (Oct 2, 2015)

I got my grant letter today, Just wanted to inform so that it is helpful to someone. You can find my process details in the signature. I also want to thank all the members who helped me through this process. Thank You.

Good luck to everyone who is in the visa process. Only advice is to be patient, result will be positive.


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

PakHiker said:


> I got my grant letter today, Just wanted to inform so that it is helpful to someone. You can find my process details in the signature. I also want to thank all the members who helped me through this process. Thank You.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is in the visa process. Only advice is to be patient, result will be positive.


Congratulations. Good luck!


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

PakHiker said:


> I got my grant letter today, Just wanted to inform so that it is helpful to someone. You can find my process details in the signature. I also want to thank all the members who helped me through this process. Thank You.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is in the visa process. Only advice is to be patient, result will be positive.


many congrats !!


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

Derrick Pete said:


> Yaayyy!! Happy to let you all know that I got my grant!!


many congrats !!


----------



## sm_adil2002 (Oct 9, 2015)

pakhiker said:


> i got my grant letter today, just wanted to inform so that it is helpful to someone. You can find my process details in the signature. I also want to thank all the members who helped me through this process. Thank you.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is in the visa process. Only advice is to be patient, result will be positive.


congrats.....


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

nispar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had applied on 1st Dec '15 for 190 (WA) with all the documents uploaded
> upfront. My medicals were done on 10th Dec '15. Wait is on, since then.
> ...


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

nispar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had applied on 1st Dec '15 for 190 (WA) with all the documents uploaded
> upfront. My medicals were done on 10th Dec '15. Wait is on, since then.
> ...


HELLO NISPAR

I am also december applicant.No co contact.Status is showing Application received.

Did u make any call then at what number.I aso donot know my GSM team


----------



## Jigarvrutika (Aug 6, 2016)

Any cooks here who submitted eoi in december or earlier got invited for nsw 190
Plz update
Will be helpfull


----------

